# Potty Learning Support Thread



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

It seems like the potty is the topic of the week.







I thought we could have a thread for those who are waiting to try potty learning, in the middle of it, having regressions or just a need to vent.

Dd has really taken an interest in the past week or so. We're still waiting for that first time, but I feel she is ready. I am letting her take the lead and helping where I can. Anyone else game?


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

DS called from daycare today to tell me he'd peed in the potty.







The daycare teacher said he put his pants and dipe down himself and got on the (small, toddler sized) toilet by himself. I was amazed, because here the only way he considers using the potty is if I keep him nakie.


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KnitterMama* 
DS called from daycare today to tell me he'd peed in the potty.







The daycare teacher said he put his pants and dipe down himself and got on the (small, toddler sized) toilet by himself. I was amazed, because here the only way he considers using the potty is if I keep him nakie.









That's awesome! It's funny what they will do for others but not the mamas.


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

Truly!

DS is spending the night with my Mom tonight - I'm definitely sending him with a potty!


----------



## bellababy (Jul 30, 2005)

DS is getting the hang of 'poo poo on the potty'.... except that he'll tell me he has to go, we'll run to the potty, he'll make one little piece, we all applaud him, and two minutes later he's running across the living room yelling 'uh oh... more poo poo'

That's when I find him with a little chunk hanging from his cheeks, and possibly more on the floor!









too funny...


----------



## Marcimama (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh...I SOOOOOOOOOOO need this! A friend told me to help myself to the reward candy when I was getting frustrated. We have just started potty training. As in, 4 days and counting. She is learning...and so am I...so that is all that matters. My dd is 24 months, shows lots of interest, but still tries then goes and tinkles on the floor a second later.














:







: That is were we are at. Oh...and I just had a new baby, what am I thinking???







Hugs to you all!


----------



## KnitterMama (Mar 31, 2005)

DS pooed in the potty! He was having a hard time with the poo and I encouraged him to sit on the potty to help. Usually he responds to that with "NO!", but I think he was suffering a little and wanted to help the process along any way he could.









Then I took him to my Mom's and forgot to take his potty!


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

I think ds is showing some readiness, but I'm hesitant to "officially" start. We are going on vacation next month, so I think whatever progress we make now will be lost then.

I read the No-Cry Potty Training Solution and he scored right on the border between almost ready and ready. We've been reading potty books and talking about it alot. He loves to run around naked, but sometimes when he's diaperless he will pee and not notice.

I feel like we're in a holding pattern for the moment (no pun intended!). The potty is sitting there in the bathroom, but unless he shows a specific interest, we're just going to keep talking about it.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Sigh. Dd will NOT pee or poo in the potty. Has tons of control though.

Most times won't even sit on the potty.

-Angela


----------



## LankyLizards (Mar 11, 2007)

Ooh, I have been thinking about starting! I have a potty set up in the bathroom and everyone time I go, dd sits on her's too. However, she only likes to sit on it fully clothed!







I have to get The No-Cry Potty Training Solution! Must look at the library for it....


----------



## jest (Oct 24, 2005)

Last week he was doing so well with it. He wore training pants pretty much all week (except at night). He peed in his pants a lot, but he also went poo and pee in the potty a lot. He even took his underpants off to go poop in the potty!

Now this week he wants no part of underpants or sitting on the potty. He just wants diapers. I'm not stressing over it, but I have to admit that I'm a little disappointed by the set-back.


----------



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

We are at day 4 of potty learning 9going cold-turkey no diapers). Kai is sleeping diaperfree for the second night. Yesterday, he peed before going to bed, and when I went to bed 2-3 hours later, I woke him up gently to see if he needed to pee, and he went. I will do that again tonight and hopefully he will wake up dry in the morning.
He's really good with the pee part, but needs to work on pooping on the potty or toilet.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

Count me in! DD is 21 months and has been really interested in PL'ing for a while now. I just started making a concerted effort a few weeks ago.
We've just been focusing on home time-lots of naked/underwear time in the morning before we go out and after her nap. So far, pretty good-lots of accidents, but getting better day by day and E is starting to tell us before she pees/poos. She starting pooing in the potty a couple of days ago, which I couldn't believe-as she's always been like "no!" when we suggest it.
We haven't done anything like rewards, and I don't really want to, even though my mom keeps telling me to crack out the M&Ms, lol (no way would I give that to E!). It seems to be enough that she gets to flush and wash her hands and wear undies.
What I've found to work pretty well is to set a timer for 15 minutes after she pees-then we just sit on the potty and read a book when it goes off. When I started doing this, she quickly started telling me when she had to go (I guess she started recognizing the feeling), and has been getting more reliable.
GL, and congrats on all the success stories!


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

Hi all! We just started PL 2 days ago w/ a little success on day 1 and less today. We (my sis is helping a ton) let him go naked until we can't stand being in the house any longer. We are putting him to bed for naps and night w/ a diaper. He held pee for 3 hrs today! What gives??? I don't want to pressure him to sit on the potty, but, wow, was that frustrating! Do you think he did it on purpose? I haven't read much about how to go about the process, but a woman told me to let him go naked and just keep a potty at hand (and swears that she pl'd her girls w/in a couple of days. Anyway, I will definitely keep coming back here to check out what others are doing. Keep posting advice and successes, please!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dorianboy* 
He held pee for 3 hrs today! What gives???









Dd will hold it 12-18 hours.... sigh.

-Angela


----------



## michellemk (Nov 2, 2005)

We just started officially PLing with our sticker chart a week ago, and today DS pooped in the potty and in the toilet. Yay!! (but also once in training pants.) I think we're going to keep doing what we're doing until I'm done with work in a couple of weeks, then we're going to quit diapers all together. I think he can do it. He seems to enjoy the process, and really likes his training pants. We have a couple of nice pairs that I got from a garage sale, and a couple of gerbers. I don't want to invest a lot of money for TPs, but I know I need at least a few more pairs. Anybody have a brand they like or know a cheap way to get them?


----------



## MamaKalena (Jun 17, 2005)

Glad to see this thread. I could use some advice! DS has been going pee and poop in the potty off and on since 11 months. We've had more potty strikes than I can count since then due to teething, being sick, being busy or on vacation, etc.

He is now 2 years and 4 months and he is still not diaper free







, although he rarely wears dipes at home except for bedtime. He wakes up dry most mornings and will sit on the potty for his first pee no problem. It's the rest of the day that is a struggle!

I'm not sure how/when to make that leap to going completely diaper free when we're out. I feel he first needs to be able to pull his own pants up and down, which he can't do yet. And I also feel we need to wait for him to be able to tell us reliably when he needs to go, which he only does maybe 25% of the time. What's the next step???


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

Oh I think this is a great thread too. We have just started suggesting the potty to ds. He actually likes to sit on the toilet more than the potty. He'll sit on the toilet and "push"







but nothing comes out. Well maybe a toot









I think I'll check out that No-Cry Potty book. He seems to have some signs of readiness but I don't think he recognizes yet when he is about to go. Also he will sit on the potty too then get up and pee on the floor or in the bathtub if he's about to have his bath. So I just continue to let him know to pee in the potty.

Also, he is in a home daycare 4 days a week so I worry about consistency. I'm having a baby in August and will be off on one year maternity leave so I think I'll wait until he's adjusted to the new baby and then start getting into more of a potty routine.

I hope this thread is still going then, I think I'll need it


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

We're on, like, hour 12 of PL. Not going well.
DS has been waking up dry for over 2 years. He has been able to pee on command (in the tub) for over a year. We didn't PL back then because his communication delay was so severe at the time. And then we were moving, etc etc.

We're going to the potty every 15 minutes to try and pee. And he will sit there and say, "no peedles!!", and then 5 minutes later pee on the floor.
I know he knows how to pee on command. But he won't! He is just refusing.


----------



## debsdancer (Jul 24, 2004)

well my three year old ds1 has been ABLE to pee in potty for a year now, and poop in potty for a couple months. he always poops in potty but will pee in diaper if i put one on him. so at home he's naked... but if we go out he REFUSES to wear a diaper. I am ready to force the issue except i keep talking myself out of it (wait till he's ready, don't push, etc. etc...). but I'm done with diapering him! he's COMPLETELY able to do it when he wants to. I'm starting to feel like it's a waste of water to wash diapers AND flush poops. When does the environment trump my son's iron stubborn will??


----------



## haleyelianasmom (Nov 5, 2005)

We've been going on 2 weeks of potty learning and she took to it way better than I could have expected! We used EC when she was younger, but stopped when she didn't seem to want that anymore (she would run away from the potty and wouldn't sit down long enough or go).

So 2 weeks ago I took her out of diapers. At first, I would just put her on the potty whenever I thought of it. She protested at the VERY beginning, but I sang to her and brought a magazine in and she right away got used to sitting on the potty. At first, she'd just pee on the floo and tell me afterwards, then she'd stop herself and tell me (she'd finish on the potty), now she tells me beforehand and she's been pretty consistent.

The problem is with #2. She used to not tell us, so she'd either wait until the few minutes she was in diapers or jus go on the floor. Now she knows when she has to go, but she can't figure out when. It has been frustrating. Here's how it goes:
1) She tells me "poo poo potty"
2) I take her to the potty
3) she sits for literally about 2 seconds and gets quite angry, demands thats she's "ALL DONE" and get really upset if I try to sing to her or distract her so she'll sit for more than a second
4)We leave the bathroom, I try to continue doing whatever I was doing before the potty break
5) About 2 minutes (or less) later, she grabs my hand and we repeat step 1-4 about 15 more times until we go on to step 6
6) She JUST got off the potty where she was quite angry and wouldn't sit for more than half a second. Then she says "POO POO POTTY" and goes on the floor (or in her undies or diaper)

So when will she figure out that she needs to sit for a second and push?







It's a frustrating routine because it happens over the course of a half hour to an hour and I get nothing done because I'm being dragged to the bathroom and back out ever couple minutes.


----------



## turtlewomyn (Jun 5, 2005)

DD will sit on the potty and has actually pee'd in there once or twice. Usually though, it is an excuse to read her potty books. She also likes to wipe herself, regardless of if she goes or not. She is getting good about taking off her pants and diaper by herself too. She is still young though, so this is all just practice.


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Well dd has no problem sitting on the potty for long amounts of time. We're talking 30 to 60 minutes but doesn't end up peeing or pooping in it. She will also go hours without peeing while naked and then pees as soon as I put her diaper or training pants on. She is also using the potty as an excuse to get of doing other things for instance she is sitting on the potty right now so that she doesn't have to take the nap that she desperately needs. Oh well, small steps.


----------



## Gigi's Mommy (Aug 18, 2006)

Okay, I guess I'm in, though hesitant to make a full-on committment. We're pooping in the little potty most of the time, though today didn't quite make it and had to clean the floor. I'm just leaving DS naked after lunch - wer'e not going to whole day until after VBS in 3 weeks when he will be in the nursery. After that I think I will go full-on at home. For pees, he tells me afterwards.

An offshoot of the whole potty thing is that now he is thinking about the potty all the time. On Sunday we had him in church and dh's cowboy hat was on the floor, so he made the pee sound and sign and tried to sit on dh's hat. Then yesterday while he was naked I found him by the backdoor crouched over his rubber rain boots making the pee sound and poking his peeps into the boot.

I'll also find him crouched over investigating his crotch after a pee miss on the floor, like "huh, mom, how'd it do that?!"

So we have LOTS of entertainment at our house. Maybe not too much progress, and I'm not counting on being done with diapers soon anyway.


----------



## Marcimama (Jan 6, 2007)

Update: Today went well. DD went twice all by herself (in addition to me prompting her), while I was nursing!!!





















She is getting it!!! Hooray! I am trying not to get too pumped up, but really, she did good today.


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

DD peed in the potty this morning. Yea!!


----------



## Taradactyl3 (Jun 9, 2006)

DS pees in the potty if he's naked but when I put a dipe on he won't tell me. So I've been keeping him naked whenever we're home and he's pees on the potty fine. The issue is whenever he needs to poo he asks for a dipe. When I ask if he needs to poo he says yes, but when I ask if he wants to poo on the potty he yells no and yells for a dipe.

We're getting there I guess.

T


----------



## Marcimama (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Taradactyl3* 
DS pees in the potty if he's naked but when I put a dipe on he won't tell me. So I've been keeping him naked whenever we're home and he's pees on the potty fine. The issue is whenever he needs to poo he asks for a dipe. When I ask if he needs to poo he says yes, but when I ask if he wants to poo on the potty he yells no and yells for a dipe.

We're getting there I guess.

T

My dd does something similar, if she is bare she will go, if I put pantys on her she wets them. I can't keep her naked all the time! Luckily girls can wear dresses, but I hope she gets the hang of undies eventually!


----------



## xochimama (Oct 11, 2006)

I want to keep up with this thread although it could be premature for us...

DD (20 mo.) has never liked the potty seat attached to the toilet, although she has peed in there once, about a month ago. (She was naked in the LR, started to pee, got upset saying "Maya poop!", we went to the potty and she finished her pee in the toilet. ) We were impressed, so...

We got DD her own little potty about two weeks ago. The day it arrived, she peed a little in it, all on her own.







About twenty minutes later, she REALLY PEED, all over her training pants and little chair during dinner. Didn't even seem to notice!









Lately, she refuses to sit on the potty. Just won't. Although she does like to wear the bowl as a hat...









Anway... we are just following her lead I guess... funny how I can't help but ask myself "is she ready?" with this when with other things, I don't question so much. Might look into the book recomm. that others have suggested.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Basking in other's success... hoping it rubs off...

right now I'd take just one pee in the potty.

-Angela


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

We had a pretty good day-one pee on the floor, one outside while we were watering the flowers, and 9 in the potty!!! We went swimming and when we got there (about a 20 min drive, plus getting ready, etc) her dipe was dry! She's totally getting it! So I think we're going to try no dipes except for naps/bedtime/out of the house starting tomorrow.
I flicked through the "no cry potty training" book last night, and there's some really good information in it.
GL, everyone!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

We've had TWO pees in the potty today, and that's two more than yesterday!


----------



## MommyTrina (Feb 25, 2005)

Hi- please don't ignore me, I can't find a tribe because it seems no mamas live in Miami...I'm a new person here at the discussions.

My situation is similar to Angela's with my 2.9 year old refusing potty learning and refusing to wear underwear/ training pants/ pull-ups. Although she rehearses it in play with her little toys. I'm tired of that frustrated feeling. I'm hoping that the Cooperative preschool 'camp' we willl attend in June will be a good motivating environment for her.

Thanks for any helpful words.
Trina in Miami, FL


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTrina* 
Hi- please don't ignore me, I can't find a tribe because it seems no mamas live in Miami...I'm a new person here at the discussions.

My situation is similar to Angela's with my 2.9 year old refusing potty learning and refusing to wear underwear/ training pants/ pull-ups. Although she rehearses it in play with her little toys. I'm tired of that frustrated feeling. I'm hoping that the Cooperative preschool 'camp' we willl attend in June will be a good motivating environment for her.

Thanks for any helpful words.
Trina in Miami, FL

Sending you love and sympathy and absolutely no good ideas at all









Have you tried having her "teach" her toys how to do it? I hear some have success with that (not dd though... nnnoooooo....)

Um... being "out" of diapers? Didn't fly here.... but I've heard it works sometimes.

Videos, books, friends, family all talking about it? Sigh... no dice here.

Good luck!

-Angela


----------



## mama-a-llama (Feb 8, 2006)

We're in--last week dd decided she wanted big girl pants, so we got sposie training pants since it was the only thing we could find quickly/easily. She's been pooping in the potty consistently for a while, actually. But pee, well, not so good. I tried reminding her lots, but she is really resistant to that and usually says "NO!" Several times a day she will go take off her tps, get new ones, put them on, then pull them off and go on the potty. But she never seems to keep the tps dry.

I worry that having training pants (especially sposie) is just enabling her to keep forgetting to go pee in the potty. But we're in my parents' house, so I can't let her pee all over the rugs or furniture. Not to mention I can't see having time to clean up accidents in between ds's tube feedings and therapy sessions, and peeing all the time myself since I'm due in Aug. I don't know what to do.


----------



## mama2walden&luna (Jun 29, 2005)

Count me in too. We bought a potty for her first birthday, just to see if she'd be interested, and started reading the potty books. She's now 30 months and like pps have mentioned, she will go use her potty only if she is nakie. What's really good is that I don't have to take her, she goes by herself and then comes to tell me. BUT, if her dipe is on, she will pee in it without a second thought. Here's the weird part, she won't poop in her dipe anymore. She also won't let me take it off to go. She insists in sitting in her dipe and holding it in. This, of course, is painful for her and ends up constipating her. She won't take off her own dipe and can't yet manage to pull training pants off of herself (they get caught on the top of her little bottom). It's a little frustrating to say the least. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she'll stop doing that soon and will be fully out of dipes before dd #2 gets here in August. Yes, I know that it's a total pipe dream.

*mama-a-llama I really feel for you, you have your hands very very full! I hope it works out for you too before August. Here's to pipe dreams!!*


----------



## mama2walden&luna (Jun 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTrina* 
Hi- please don't ignore me, I can't find a tribe because it seems no mamas live in Miami...I'm a new person here at the discussions.

My situation is similar to Angela's with my 2.9 year old refusing potty learning and refusing to wear underwear/ training pants/ pull-ups. Although she rehearses it in play with her little toys. I'm tired of that frustrated feeling. I'm hoping that the Cooperative preschool 'camp' we willl attend in June will be a good motivating environment for her.

Thanks for any helpful words.
Trina in Miami, FL

Don't worry about not having a tribe. I don't have one either. There are no mamas in the town I live in. But you can make some great friends on the forums, just keep posting and pick a couple of forums that you want to stay with.

The only suggestion I have for potty learning is to try letting your dc run around the house diaperless. It has worked well for us. Good luck!!


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

Ah, what a wonderful thread!

We started in the middle of April with the Imse Vimse cloth training pants, then after a week or so she decided she wanted to go back to diapers, we did that, and then at the beginning of May she said she wanted to wear the training pants again. I decided to implement a sticker chart system, because I thought it would help to motivate her -- the main issue we'd faced previously was lack of motivation.

I had no idea this whole process would be so frustrating -- and how much the sticker chart would help ME to keep things in perspective!

Anyway, I don't think she's had a pee accident in a week (except during naps -- I wash her sheets almost every day!), but she refuses to poop in the potty. Every time she poops in her training pants, we talk about using the potty, and she says she'll try next time -- and every time, she poops in the training pants again. Yesterday I promised her M&M's if she poops in the potty, which I view as sort of an extreme measure, but I'm kind of at my wit's end. We'll see whether it pans out.

She gets really upset if I try to leave her naked, so that idea seems like it won't work here. I suppose now that she's peeing so consistently in the potty, I could try switching her to underwear, but my feeling is that it wouldn't help. I've tried catching her when I can tell she's pooping and trying to get her to sit on the potty to finish, but she won't. She does always tell me after she's pooped, though.

Argh.


----------



## MommyTrina (Feb 25, 2005)

Thank you for the responses so far. Yes I did try the diaperless thing for one day, but the messes were so gross...Maybe I should try that again and just get more rags ready. Angela it sounds like you have a really stubborn child, even more than mine if won't even teach it to the dolls.
We got a doll called "Little Mommy" which only releases the water into the little potty when sitting directly on it, so the magnet feature opens up the little hole. But my girl knows what's going on...she refuses to have real water in the doll's bottle, and just wants to 'pretend'. I'm sure it's part of the whole refusal thing.

Trina


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MommyTrina* 
Angela it sounds like you have a really stubborn child, even more than mine if won't even teach it to the dolls.

Oh, she taught the dolls. Just didn't do anything for her







and she won't play that game any more. I guess the dolls got it the first time...

-Angela


----------



## MommyTrina (Feb 25, 2005)

A thought for Chrissy, Haley's mom... perhaps she is used to pooping only while standing up? I read this somewhere, don't remember where. Not sure how you'd convince her it's O.K. to poop while sitting.
Trina







:


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

I am so furious I am beside myself! My DS has been pretty much 100% daytime potty trained for four or five months. For the last MONTH, every single pee has been in his pants. I have just had it! He's going back into diapers.







:







:







:







:







:







:







:


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

Queenofthepride, that sucks! I know it's really back and forth with kids. Any big changes going on?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

DD is peeing in her potty pretty much all the time at home (hurray!). She's either naked or in undies at home, and in dipes while we're out, during naps, and at night. I know she still needs dipes for naps/nighttime, but how will I know she's ready for going out without a dipe? I know it's not long til she starts saying "no" when I ask her to wear one. She won't wear one at home unless she's getting ready for bed or she wants to poo in one.


----------



## QueenOfThePride (May 26, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fridgeart* 
Queenofthepride, that sucks! I know it's really back and forth with kids. Any big changes going on?

No life changes yet (baby due in Aug). I think the thing is now that pottying isn't fun and new, it's a chore, and he doesn't want to be bothered to get up and go potty. What he does is pee a little bit in his pants and then hold in the rest until I notice he is wet and _make_ him go potty to empty his bladder. I'm just so tired of arguing with him and changing his wet pants almost every hour.


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

Well, I wish I could report a lot of successes, but DS seems to be protesting now; he holds the pee for hours. Because I don't want a power struggle over sitting on the potty, I have resorted to just waiting and watching for the signs of imminent peeing and grab the pot out the potty to hold under his stream. When it works, I praise him for peeing in the potty. He smiles and seems to get it. At least I don't feel like I'm alone now that I have read so many similar stories here. It seems that the 2-y-olds are pretty similar. Does the "no cry" book really help?


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

Ooooh boy. I am trying to get dfs on the potty. He is 23 months old. He only has a few words, so that makes it much harder. I have a 5 month old baby and the possibility of another on the way; I cannot have dfs stay in diapers! The only times he has gone on the potty are when I have guessed that he was about to poo and put him on the potty. I don't think there is any connection in his mind between peeing/pooing and the potty.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fridgeart* 
DD is peeing in her potty pretty much all the time at home (hurray!). She's either naked or in undies at home, and in dipes while we're out, during naps, and at night. I know she still needs dipes for naps/nighttime, but how will I know she's ready for going out without a dipe? I know it's not long til she starts saying "no" when I ask her to wear one. She won't wear one at home unless she's getting ready for bed or she wants to poo in one.

We put our daughter in training pants (ones that leak, so her clothes do get wet if she pees in them) both for staying at home and going out from the first day we started potty learning. I might have done things differently if she were horrified at the idea of wetting herself, but it doesn't faze her in the least.









Anyway, my daughter actually was much more successful staying dry outside of the house than she was inside of it. So my suggestion would be just to give it a shot, perhaps taking along a potty in the car when you go to a playground or someplace where there is no toilet, a towel or two, and some spare clothes.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

ON THE FLOOR!! She has been trained since she was about 2 but recently she will not go poop on the potty! We are getting really frustrated because she knows that what she is doing is not appropriate but she will do it and then laugh and say it is funny...







: We were going to put her back in dipes but we don't want to do that again

Please help


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

We had a good day Thursday. She peed and pooped in the potty a few times. Friday came and she refused to even sit on it. She would ask for diapers when she needed to go. At least I know that she feels when she needs to go. I am working so hard to be patient and let her decide when she is ready, but it is sooo hard. Dd2 will be in medium diapers soon. I either need dd1 to be using the potty or will need to buy new diapers.







: Not that I wouldn't love to buy new diapers; we just can't afford it right now.








to those having regression issues. I don't have any advice but hope it gets better soon.


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

I just noticed our potty chair is dusty. Literally... dusty.


----------



## xochimama (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zahirakids* 
ON THE FLOOR!! She has been trained since she was about 2 but recently she will not go poop on the potty! We are getting really frustrated because she knows that what she is doing is not appropriate but she will do it and then laugh and say it is funny...







: We were going to put her back in dipes but we don't want to do that again

Please help

I wish I had info/advice for you! You sound frustrated...big









My only idea is to not react AT ALL when she poops on the floor. Just acknowledge it, clean it up, and move on to the next activity.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *birdie22* 
I just noticed our potty chair is dusty. Literally... dusty.










Ours too.... even has dust IN it.

sigh.

Just one pee. Is that so much to ask for?

-Angela


----------



## xochimama (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 
Just one pee. Is that so much to ask for?
-Angela









:

I am going to start visualizing everyone's dc's peeing and pooing in the potty!


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xochimama* 







:

I am going to start visualizing everyone's dc's peeing and pooing in the potty!
























I'll take whatever I can get.... is there a potty-training saint? Or perhaps a general elimination one?

Maybe some obscure greek god?

Someone I can sacrifice a small animal to?

-Angela


----------



## xochimama (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *alegna* 







is there a potty-training saint? Someone I can sacrifice a small animal to?
















:


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fridgeart* 
but how will I know she's ready for going out without a dipe?

For my now 5 yo son, when he was pl'ing, he'd wear underwear at home, and then a diaper while out. One day, we were getting ready to go to Kindermusik, so I was going to put a diaper on him. He absolutely refused. "I want to wear underwear!!!"

I was SOOO nervous! I brought 2 extra pair of underwear and 2 extra pair of pants to music class. (For a 45 minute music class!







)

He did great. And from then on, he wore underwear all the time out of the house.


----------



## MamaOutThere (Apr 6, 2007)

I enjoyed this article recently: http://www.drgreene.com/21_66.html

My 7 year-old was in diapers till 4. I didn't do a thing because she had some trauma when she was 2 surrounding potty-training. She just did it one day and never looked back.

I started earlier with my 19 month-old. She'll do it in the potty if I remember to ask her. I guess I'm not in a hurry!


----------



## mahogny (Oct 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *haleyelianasmom* 
The problem is with #2. She used to not tell us, so she'd either wait until the few minutes she was in diapers or jus go on the floor. Now she knows when she has to go, but she can't figure out when. It has been frustrating. Here's how it goes:
1) She tells me "poo poo potty"
2) I take her to the potty
3) she sits for literally about 2 seconds and gets quite angry, demands thats she's "ALL DONE" and get really upset if I try to sing to her or distract her so she'll sit for more than a second
4)We leave the bathroom, I try to continue doing whatever I was doing before the potty break
5) About 2 minutes (or less) later, she grabs my hand and we repeat step 1-4 about 15 more times until we go on to step 6
6) She JUST got off the potty where she was quite angry and wouldn't sit for more than half a second. Then she says "POO POO POTTY" and goes on the floor (or in her undies or diaper)

So when will she figure out that she needs to sit for a second and push?







It's a frustrating routine because it happens over the course of a half hour to an hour and I get nothing done because I'm being dragged to the bathroom and back out ever couple minutes.

This had me







because my DD does this EXACT same thing!!! She's great about peeing on the potty (even tells me when we're out if she needs to pee - she always seems to need to pee at Target!) but she's too impatient for the poops to come! When she has to poop, she'll do the exact same thing as your DD, only instead of saying "all done", she says, "It's not working!"

Like your DD, will not stand to being read to, sung to, entertained, etc. It takes an hour and 30 bathroom trips for her to poop! (And many times it's in underwear or on the floor!) And like you, it's very frustrating to not being able to get anything done! Another trick my DD has learned is to save up her poop for when she's wearing a diaper, like for naps, or bedtime, or while we're out!

She'll get it though! It's a learning process!


----------



## raeinparis (Sep 26, 2005)

sigh. sign me up for this...

ds1 has peed in the potty twice and for a while he seemed interested. then we decided to start asking him if he wanted to poop in the potty. he stopped being interested and stopped pooping in the morning after brekkie. he started pooping during naptime or while sleeping. that went on for a couple of weeks. i think we're back to morning poops again.

he knows about "pooties" now. he says "bye bye pooties" when i'm wiping him up and was saying "bye yucky" (my mom was here for a few weeks helping out when ds2 arrived and used to say this







: ). i think we're over the yucky bit and i'm glad he has a word for what's going on.

we're going away for a week and i think we'll do the week at home after that.

congrats to all those who've had successes over the past week!


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey, I was just wondering how everyone was doing. J was naked last night when she started peeing on the floor. I quickly grabbed her and put her on the potty. She put 90% on the floor and 10% in the potty nevertheless we celebrated that 10%. She seemed proud of herself. Baby steps.

She knows when she needs to go and has started asking for a diaper. I ask her if it's okay if I read 4 books of her choosing while she sits on the potty and then if she still needs a diaper I will put one on her. I'm hoping at some point she will pee while we are reading, but the girl can really hold her pee.









So has the praying or animal sacrifices paid of for anyone yet?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

mamabear, that's great! I like your idea of "give it a try, then we'll put on a dipe". We kind of did that with E, and it worked, so I'm sure she'll get it soon enough.

We're doing okay-we had three days in undies (at home, but she didn't pee in her Pull ups while we were out), but today hasn't been great. Some in the potty, some on the floor, and some in a dipe. She's napping now, so maybe the rest of the day will be more successful...

I think I haven't been as vigilant the last day or so with asking if she wants to use the potty, as she started telling us when she had to pee over the weekend, but I should porbably still be suggesting it to her.
Good luck everyone!


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

My almost 22-month-old is ready to be potty trained. Mommy however, has his 10 month old brother to care for as well, so it aint' happening right now. And this is very frustrating because I could use the diapers for the baby ( we cloth diaper ) and I wouldn't have so much laundry either!!! Paddy shows practically every sign of being ready. He follows us to the bathroom, watches when I flush, knows how to flush the toilet







, has held his pee and had a completely dry diaper after waking from his nap on several occasions, goes and sits on his little potty when asked if he needs to go, and he isn't all that thrilled with wearing diapers anymore. At this point he tolerates them. He will take his pants and diaper off sometimes and run nakie-butt around the house. But that's where I have the problem because I honestly cannot see how I could let him do this for several days or a week before he learns to use the toilet. I simply don't have time for the mess or hassle. But my life would be easier if he was potty trained ( or so I think, maybe I'm wrong! ) So yeah, that's where we are with the whole thing


----------



## wsgrl84 (Jan 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mama Poot* 
My almost 22-month-old is ready to be potty trained. Mommy however, has his 10 month old brother to care for as well, so it aint' happening right now. And this is very frustrating because I could use the diapers for the baby ( we cloth diaper ) and I wouldn't have so much laundry either!!! Paddy shows practically every sign of being ready. He follows us to the bathroom, watches when I flush, knows how to flush the toilet







, has held his pee and had a completely dry diaper after waking from his nap on several occasions, goes and sits on his little potty when asked if he needs to go, and he isn't all that thrilled with wearing diapers anymore. At this point he tolerates them. He will take his pants and diaper off sometimes and run nakie-butt around the house. But that's where I have the problem because I honestly cannot see how I could let him do this for several days or a week before he learns to use the toilet. I simply don't have time for the mess or hassle. But my life would be easier if he was potty trained ( or so I think, maybe I'm wrong! ) So yeah, that's where we are with the whole thing









Just wanted to send my sympathy because I am like you in this situation ..but my DS2 is 2 months right now.


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

I suppose I can sign up too. We have started trying at least. The other morning I got the potty and put it in the living room, which I never thought I'd do, and I took dd's diaper off and turned on the t.v. (I know, who AM I?) and she sat down on her potty and peed....we celebrated. Then yesterday she was diaperless through dinner, then said something about a diaper but I convinced her to sit on the potty really quick and she gave a good push and we both heard a 'clunk' and she said "What was that Mama?" in a half scared voice, and we looked in the potty and she had pooped!!! Yay, we celebrated big time!!! Today, nothing. Small steps I suppose.


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

Wow! An actual poop in the potty??? I'm sooo jealous!!! Today was not a successful day; he peed on both his lil bro's and my sister's bed!!! I did yell at him for peeing in his brother's bassinet because I had just made him sit on the potty by holding him down for a minute (something I didn't want to do, but he had not peed for 5 hours). Of course he didn't want to go; he already had!!! Arrgghhh!!!!! So tonight, we read the potty book for boys and I told him that tomorrow we would go pee and poop in the potty and not wear diapers. Other than that, we are going crazy staying the house all day to work on this PL thing! How is everyone else doing?? There haven't been posts for a couple of days so I figure it's not going well?


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

We just had another episode where J put 80% of her pee on the floor and 20% in the potty after quickly put her on it. Again we celebrated the 20%. She was very excited. Hopefully she will be able to get more and more into the potty as time goes on.


----------



## Sarahfina (Oct 17, 2006)

I haven't read through all the posts, so this may be repeat ideas, but heres what we do- DD is 19 months and was diaperless on and off throughout her life, so her awareness of her need to pee and poo is great and she has always poo'd in the toilet with us holding her over it....but she used to resist all attempts to take her to pee...we now have two little potties in the bathroom, which gives her choice so when she is inclined to resist the potty, I give her control by asking "Which one do you want to sit on, red one or blue one?" they are different styles too...anyway we also keep a basket of books next to the potties to read. During the day, and even on outings, I have her in those absorbent waffle matterial underpants, and then a pair of pants on. I have a folded prefold on the carseat seat, as well as the high chair seat, and if she pees i just change those too...sometimes she pees in the stroller, but it dries fast...I think the consistency is so so so importatn because when she pees she knows and I know and we talk about it- "pants wet!" which you dont get with a diaper....it seems to really help her awareness and when we are home she is often running off to the potty in time these days, or asking for her potty. This is after about 3 weeks of this routine....we do get pees on the floor, but if I'm having a day where I dont want to deal with that, I put two pairs of the undies on her, and she still feels it, but there is less puddle to clean up- this works well for us because she rarely poos in her pants, so I dont have that to worry about...anyway just some thoughts, best of luck to you all!!!

Sarahfina


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

Things are going well here--E is in undies at home, and has only had a couple of accidents this week (both poos, unfortunately!). She woke up dry this morning-wow!-and asked to pee, as soon as we went and got her in the morning. I wans't really expecting that for another year or so! I still haven't ventured out with her in undies, though she's staying dry if we're out for 1-2 hours. Maybe next week...


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

Okay, we are now working within a time frame. In order to avoid having three, count 'em _three,_ kidlets in diapers, we have exactly 38 weeks to get Josh on the potty. I think this week will be potty boot camp.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

My daughter actually pooped in the potty once yesterday, which is a major breakthrough because she's convinced, due to a traumatic incident a couple of months ago, that pooping in the potty hurts.

She didn't poop in the potty today, but I feel like things are looking up. She's already peeing in the potty almost every time (she did have one accident this week).


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Yay! I'm subbing!

We started a couple of weeks ago and my DD took to the toilet like a champ. It was almost too easy. Fast forward to the past couple of days and ARGH! She peed all over the couch today. Then all over some books.









I try to be calm and not react, but inside I want to flip out!









She has yet to poop on the toilet. She announces that she needs a diaper, brings me one to put on her, then goes upstairs to take care of business. I can't wait to stop changing her poopy diapers. Or her sister's, for that matter, but that will be a while yet.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Can someone please tell me how to get that first pee in the potty? DD knows the entire toileting routine. She comes to the bathroom with me, sits on her "little toilet" while I'm on the "big toilet", she reads a book, she wipes, she flushes. She can say "go pee toilet" (but clearly she doesn't connect the act with the word). She has all the "signs of readiness".

But still she almost always refuses to sit on the potty without a diaper, and when she does, she's never peed. Is it just a matter of persistence and luck? We haven't done any naked time in the house... maybe I need to try that (oh I'm just waiting to hear DH's reaction when I suggest _that_ LOL)!


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

Ok, I'll check in, even though I've slowed down on PL for now. I have decided that I don't want to have to watch DS's every move to make sure he doesn't pee on anything (been going diaperless in house), so I'm putting training pants on now - no diapers except at night - and we'll see how that goes, especially w/ consistent verbal cues from me and family to remind him that he goes pee/poo in potty. It was getting to be too frustrating w/ the naked thing and watching him constantly. Also, he's not giving verbal or physical cues (like other pp dc) that he wants to go in the potty or that he's uncomfortable w/ wet or even poopy pants.


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario*
Can someone please tell me how to get that first pee in the potty? DD knows the entire toileting routine. She comes to the bathroom with me, sits on her "little toilet" while I'm on the "big toilet", she reads a book, she wipes, she flushes. She can say "go pee toilet" (but clearly she doesn't connect the act with the word). She has all the "signs of readiness".

But still she almost always refuses to sit on the potty without a diaper, and when she does, she's never peed. Is it just a matter of persistence and luck? We haven't done any naked time in the house... maybe I need to try that (oh I'm just waiting to hear DH's reaction when I suggest that LOL)!

I think there is a bit of luck involved and williness to sit on the potty. I struggled with this one myself. What has work for me in past week or so is that she doesn't pee when she first wakes up. I take her pajama bottoms and diaper off, and then we hang out in the playroom with the potty. Then she either asks for a diaper or starts peeing on the floor. If she asks for a diaper I will grab 4 of her favorite books and ask if we can read these books while she sits on the potty. If after the four books she still wants a diaper I put one on her. If she starts peeing on the floor than I quickly sit her on her potty and celebrate whatever makes it into the potty. One thing I have noticed is that different things work for different people. Keep trying different things, get creative, and you never know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dorianboy*
Ok, I'll check in, even though I've slowed down on PL for now. I have decided that I don't want to have to watch DS's every move to make sure he doesn't pee on anything (been going diaperless in house), so I'm putting training pants on now - no diapers except at night - and we'll see how that goes, especially w/ consistent verbal cues from me and family to remind him that he goes pee/poo in potty. It was getting to be too frustrating w/ the naked thing and watching him constantly. Also, he's not giving verbal or physical cues (like other pp dc) that he wants to go in the potty or that he's uncomfortable w/ wet or even poopy pants.

DD1 was like this a year ago. I didn't want to follow her around while she was naked either. I think there are physical signs for readiness and emotional signs for readiness. I noticed about a month ago that dd was starting to tell me right away when she had a wet diaper. I'd hear "pee pee diaper, pee pee diaper" a lot. I took that as a sign that she was tired of diapers. He won't go to kindergarten still in diapers so I would take it at his pace. GL

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace*
We started a couple of weeks ago and my DD took to the toilet like a champ. It was almost too easy. Fast forward to the past couple of days and ARGH! She peed all over the couch today. Then all over some books.

I am so afraid of this happening to us. I'm sure the messes will start to become few and far between as time goes on, though.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skueppers*
My daughter actually pooped in the potty once yesterday, which is a major breakthrough because she's convinced, due to a traumatic incident a couple of months ago, that pooping in the potty hurts.

Yeahhh!!! DD1 has pooped once or twice in the potty but she still prefers a diaper.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Brigianna*
Okay, we are now working within a time frame. In order to avoid having three, count 'em three, kidlets in diapers, we have exactly 38 weeks to get Josh on the potty. I think this week will be potty boot camp.

I'd be doing potty boot camp too. Congrats on the new baby on the way!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fridgeart*
Things are going well here--E is in undies at home, and has only had a couple of accidents this week (both poos, unfortunately!). She woke up dry this morning-wow!-and asked to pee, as soon as we went and got her in the morning. I wans't really expecting that for another year or so! I still haven't ventured out with her in undies, though she's staying dry if we're out for 1-2 hours. Maybe next week...

That's great!! We have ventured out of the house on short trips with training pants on. One time she made it home before peeing and the other I changed her into a diaper after she peed. SHe loves the idea of not wearing diapers out of the house so I'm hoping that is motivation to learn how to potty.


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

I'm subbing! DD is 23 months and she is very aware of what's going on. She will tell us when she needs to pee & poo, and hates wearing diapers. But she absolutely refuses to go on the potty. I haven't been pushing it at all, but it is SO frustrating that she knows when she has to go but won't use the potty.


----------



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

I have a good potty training e-book that someone gave me, and I would be happy to pass it along. Kai got potty "trained" in less than 1 week. Just email me at [email protected] and i'll send it to you.


----------



## crazyeight (Mar 29, 2006)

ok this must be fate or something! i don't visit the board as much as i just click on my user cp to see my already subscribred threads but came to the toddler forum to post a happy moment with ds about potty training and low and behold heres a potty training thread!









ds is not ready for potty training yet (he needs to learn how to say YES for one thing) and hes 2.5. i have bought him a potty chair and we discuss what goes on in bathrooms and diapers. i also ask him if he needs to go pee pee or poo poo...his response is alwasy no... but for the FIRST time just now he took his potty chair outside (away from our eyes he thought...i guess?) and pulled down his pants (diaper on) and sat on the chair! he wouldn't do it before now. i had it in the bathroom and we would say thats the potty chair we can go pee pee and poo in the potty chair and he points to the "adult" toilet and says potty chair so i know he is understanding whats going on. i am just so excited that he is sitting on it and pulling his pants down and everything!







maybe we will be on time for this??? 3ish a good goal?


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

DS is 29 months. He does great with peeing in the potty, even at daycare. He will pee all over himself if he's in a one-piece outfit, though. I have to keep him in separate pieces. He will NOT poop in the potty. He always goes in his underwear or holds it till he's asleep. I've been talking to him about pooping in the potty a lot, and yesterday he told me "Poop, potty!" and sat on his potty, but nothing happened. The big problem is that for the past week he's had diarrhea. The daycare ladies told me how he'd stand there for a second, grunt, and it would be EVERYWHERE! He doesn't seem to really care when he poops or pees on himself if he's doing something. He hates peeing in a diaper, but doesn't seem to mind sitting in a poopy one for however long till I smell him and change him.

I'm scared to get rid of the diapers completely because of the diarrhea and the fact that he hasn't pooped in the potty, but going to underpants at daycare really helped with peeing. We're still having some accidents (that he never mentions to me). I'm not sure if I should be concerned that he doesn't seem to notice the accidents at all.


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Bah, we are totally back in diapers, but at least now DS announces, "I MAKIN WEEDLES!!" when he's going. Sometimes.


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *boingo82* 
Bah, we are totally back in diapers, but at least now DS announces, "I MAKIN WEEDLES!!" when he's going. Sometimes.

Cool!!! I'm waiting for DS to tell me what's happenin' in the pants, too. Hopefully, it will happen very soon!


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

Dd just told me she had to go potty for the first time, she ran to the potty and peed! She has been peeing on the potty at least once every day for a few weeks now but only when I bring her to the potty. She has never asked to go before when she actually had to go before she peed on the floor.







:


----------



## minkajane (Jun 5, 2005)

Just had an interesting experience at the doctor's office. When we first got there, I took him into the bathroom with me. I asked if he needed to peepee. I got a very emphatic no. Not five minutes later, he was sitting on the exam table reading a book, stopped, looked down, and said "oh." He had peed all over the table. It's just lucky I happened to bring the stroller (which I rarely do) and it just happened to have not-too-dirty pants and a clean diaper in it.


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

Dd peed in the potty at our friends house today. She has now gone in someone else's potty 3-4 times....she seems to prefer to go in someone else's potty. We took a little break, but are back at it today. Hopefully we'll catch some more.


----------



## MommyTrina (Feb 25, 2005)

Yes the thing about someone else's place but not at home...My daughter has only asked for the potty once in two weeks and that was at the kids' gymnastics center. At home we continue with the "I'm little" refrain when asked if she wants to use the potty.


----------



## Flpnspn (Aug 6, 2006)

My DD has been good about using the potty when she is wearing a dress and BabyLegs, no panties at home, but panties in public. Sometimes randomly she'll just say "I have to pee" and pee in her panties and usually all over a table or automobile. I think that she just gets busy.
My DD has BFs that wear BL and a T, there are definitely homes where moms are cool with no undies on the kiddos.

In public she does much better too.

BL has a buy one get one coupon at the moment: Celeb


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

That's really interesting that some kids are so interested in going in "foreign" potties. My DD seemed to prefer going without the kid's seat on the toilet, but we have elongated seats and she fell in once.







: Luckily I was right there and was able to make it silly, but it could have been traumatic for her. I keep the kid's seat on it all the time now so that she can go by herself.

She did really well today. Hopefully once the poop leaf turns, we'll be golden.







:


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

We got another poop in the potty tonight!!!


----------



## Flpnspn (Aug 6, 2006)

Another thing is that we tried no diaper at nights and after a few too many loads of laundry of wet sheets, waking in the middle of the night, we went to pull-ups at night. I figure that it is actually more environmentally friendly than washing so many loads of laundry every day









Any other night time experiences? Sometimes in her sleep (she's on our floor next to the bed) she takes her diaper off, turns it inside out and then we have a mess again. I used to sleep walk and sometimes I'll wake with my wedding ring onthe opposite finger. She will also sometimes wake without her diaper on. So, I think she may have the sleep walking gene. I used to sleep walk and pee in the kitchen trash or fridge when I was little or so my parents say.


----------



## jdedmom (Jul 11, 2006)

Checking in here! We actively started PL yesterday but DS has been going sporatically for a few weeks now.

We went through many pairs of underwear yesterday. Today he peed first thing and is now in underwear. Is it better to contain with underwear or go naked? My thought is the wet pants are uncomfortable and it would bother him more. So far he doesn't seemed bothered. My fear with going naked is him not even noticing when he goes. Any theories?


----------



## jdedmom (Jul 11, 2006)

Okay so the underwear lasted about 20 minutes. He went to play in his sandbox on the back deck and a few minutes later his underwear was full of poop. He didn't seem phased at all.









So now I have him naked from the waist down. He has been exploring his parts for a few and even sticking his finger in his backside.







I am going to assume this is normal. Right? I hope. So should I let him explore down there?

BTW he needs to be fully PL by September to attend school otherwise I wouldn't worry about PL yet.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

_Any other night time experiences?_

I've read that nighttime PLing is much later, in most cases-usually 1 year (or more) after daytime PLing. Apparently their bladders are not mature enough, and the "wake up" signal is not there for a long time. E has woken up a couple of times dry, but not until we've had a month in a row dry, I'm keeping her in dipes for naps/nighttime







I'm not prepared to do night time laundry.


----------



## forestrymom (Jul 13, 2006)

I just read through this thread and thought I might share some of my tips. It may be too late for some of youto start these, but then again, maybe not. Dd was pled sometime around 16 months--she is 18 months now and has had 3 or 4 accidents in the last 2 months.

We used cloth diapers, but they were pockets, so not sure what the effect of that. She is very high needs, and just by that nature, we have taken her to the bathroom with us all the time, every time, and we make a big deal out of the fact that mama or daddy is going potty. We even name which one it is...poopoo or peepee. We alwasy say, "Listen, here it come" and she can hear the tinkle or the plunk, and then we clap. She spent a lot of time naked and everytime she would have an accident, we would say something about pottying on the big potty--and move her there for a minute. Sometimes she woudl go, and sometimes not. When I found out I was pregnant, I was visiting with my Mom, and she said I was p-led by the time I was 18 months, so I thought it might be about time to start dd p-learning. I put her in training pants and never looked back. We had a trip right in the middle of it, on an airplane, and I stuck her in diapers for the trip, but she used the potty at the airport in between stops. We never had an issue with poops or pees...she started recognize when she needed to go. I put her on the potty everytime I went, and in between and when it happened on the potty, GREAT. If it happened as an accident, in her pants, we said "UH-OH, lets try the potty", and away to the potty we went. Literally it took 2 weeks, but we started early, early!

She still wears a diaper at night but 9 nights out of 10 she is dry when she wakes up, and has to go really, really bad. Sometimes, we don't get to her in time and she goes in her diaper. But its a daytime diaper...no more bulky nighttime diapers! No dipes during naps either!

Anyway...maybe this will be useful. Maybe not. Hope it helps someone!


----------



## an_aurora (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jdedmom* 
He has been exploring his parts for a few and even sticking his finger in his backside.







I am going to assume this is normal. Right? I hope. So should I let him explore down there?

My DD does the same thing! She is constantly playing with herself. I don't mind; I think that exploring herself is normal and I certainly don't want her thinking it's bad to do so. I think exploring is a normal course of development and is important in their learning to use the potty. DH is a little less sure and is uncomfortable with her playing with herself constantly.

DD had a pee in the potty today! First one EVER!







: She was telling us she had to pee, and we were encouraging her to use the potty, but the poor thing is so confused with all of this. She *knows* that peepee goes on the potty, but she's just not sure how it gets there. She ran in the corner and started to pee and DH scooped her up and set her on the potty and she finished in the potty! She was so proud of herself! I've been trying to have her finish in the potty but she usually arches her back and refuses to pee on the potty, but not tonight!!


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

joining in... I have not read all the previous posts but will do so tomorrow...

My DS turned 3 in early March and I really want to get him PL'ed so he can start at a wonderful preschool in September. Even better would be to have him learn in the next two weeks







so he can go their summer program one day a week to get acclimated. A mama can dream can't she?

He is pretty much uninterested, but last week sat on his potty chair in front of the TV for about an hour and did both #1 and #2 in there and was very proud of himself. Hasn't wanted to to do it again.

And about 2 months ago he saw a friend pee on the potty and the next day he agreed to try his underpants rather than a diaper. We own 3 pairs - peed in two, pooped in one within a few hours. And that was that. Didn't want to try them again.

I offer both the potty chair and underpants daily, but do not push it. I also offer him to run around diaperless outside and he did that a couple times.

I am waiting on the Bear in the Big Blue House potty video that was recommended by a friend and I hope that helps get him more interested.


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

My Daughter will be 3 end of August she has been peeing in her potty full time for 2 days but we have to keep her naked from the wiast down the problem now is when she poops she just stands there frozen watching it drop on the floor how do I get her to realize it is coming and go sit on the potty to poop like she realizes to do when she pees?


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *forestrymom* 
I just read through this thread and thought I might share some of my tips. It may be too late for some of youto start these, but then again, maybe not. Dd was pled sometime around 16 months--she is 18 months now and has had 3 or 4 accidents in the last 2 months.

We used cloth diapers, but they were pockets, so not sure what the effect of that. She is very high needs, and just by that nature, we have taken her to the bathroom with us all the time, every time, and we make a big deal out of the fact that mama or daddy is going potty. We even name which one it is...poopoo or peepee. We alwasy say, "Listen, here it come" and she can hear the tinkle or the plunk, and then we clap. She spent a lot of time naked and everytime she would have an accident, we would say something about pottying on the big potty--and move her there for a minute. Sometimes she woudl go, and sometimes not. When I found out I was pregnant, I was visiting with my Mom, and she said I was p-led by the time I was 18 months, so I thought it might be about time to start dd p-learning. I put her in training pants and never looked back. We had a trip right in the middle of it, on an airplane, and I stuck her in diapers for the trip, but she used the potty at the airport in between stops. We never had an issue with poops or pees...she started recognize when she needed to go. I put her on the potty everytime I went, and in between and when it happened on the potty, GREAT. If it happened as an accident, in her pants, we said "UH-OH, lets try the potty", and away to the potty we went. Literally it took 2 weeks, but we started early, early!

She still wears a diaper at night but 9 nights out of 10 she is dry when she wakes up, and has to go really, really bad. Sometimes, we don't get to her in time and she goes in her diaper. But its a daytime diaper...no more bulky nighttime diapers! No dipes during naps either!

Anyway...maybe this will be useful. Maybe not. Hope it helps someone!

Thank you for your input! It was reassuring to know that we've done all of the things that you have suggested, so now I know that DS is just not quite ready. It is less frustrating since we stopped putting pressure on him to perform (he's 28 months). We still talk about going to the potty and put him in trainers more than dipes; he just doesn't say anything potty-related yet! Plus, it's not easy w/ a newborn, too.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skueppers* 
My daughter actually pooped in the potty once yesterday, which is a major breakthrough because she's convinced, due to a traumatic incident a couple of months ago, that pooping in the potty hurts.

She didn't poop in the potty today, but I feel like things are looking up. She's already peeing in the potty almost every time (she did have one accident this week).

Sigh, I was wrong. Things weren't looking up. Looks like pooping on the potty was a one-time thing.

Now I've noticed her trying to avoid peeing on the potty when she knows she has to poop, in order to avoid pooping there. Her latest "achievement" (she's really proud of herself about it) seems to be learning how to pee on the potty without pooping, even when she needs to poop. I just hope this doesn't turn into one of those situations you hear about where the kid develops constipation because they've developed such an aversion to pooping.

I'm kind of at my wit's end. I have no idea what I could be doing in order to help her through this.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skueppers* 
I'm kind of at my wit's end. I have no idea what I could be doing in order to help her through this.

What about just pulling way back on the pottying for now? Let it be entirely child-led, and if that means going back to diapers for a while, so be it? I bet it wouldn't be for long... or is she doing this in spite of it being 100% child led?


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* 
What about just pulling way back on the pottying for now? Let it be entirely child-led, and if that means going back to diapers for a while, so be it? I bet it wouldn't be for long... or is she doing this in spite of it being 100% child led?

She really wants to be wearing training pants and/or underwear, and gets really upset about the idea of wearing diapers again. It took weeks of waking up with a wet bed after every nap to persuade her that perhaps it would be OK to wear diapers for naps!

We actually did switch back to diapers at one point, when her first big interest in potty learning wasn't really going anywhere -- we asked her if she'd like to switch back to diapers, and she did for a couple of weeks.

Now she's not interested in going back to diapers, she wants to keep wearing training pants and/or underwear.

I dunno, I feel like she needs some kind of help with this issue. As I've mentioned earlier in this thread, she's convinced that pooping on the potty hurts, and I have no idea how to help her past that.

Edited to add: we're going on vacation in a week, and at that point, I think we're going to wind up using disposable training pants, something she's never used. I just don't think she's ready to wear underwear full-time, and cleaning cloth training pants on our overseas vacation will be impractical. So there will be a 2-week period when she's going to be wearing disposable pull-ups, which is kind of a step back in any case. We'll see how that works out!


----------



## jdedmom (Jul 11, 2006)

Feel the need to post our progress...

We are in day 4 of active PL.

Day one we went to underwear and he wet them at least 10 times. Didn't seem to phase him.

Day two...a soon as he wakes I have him sit and he pees. I put underwear on him and ten minutes later he took a huge poop in the underwear. Again he didn't seem phased. I then kept him bare bottom the rest of the day. He did sit and pee several times and had no other accidents.

Day three....had a bare butt again. He came to me and said poopy. His bottom had some poop so I thought he was telling me it was coming so I sat him on the potty. Just to be sure I sent my oldest downstairs to the playroom to make sure DS didn't poop there. He didn't find it. DS would not go poopy. Later my middle son called out that he found a big poopy in the playroom.







Had several pees on the potty.

Day four (today)...started out bare butt and peed a couple times. Had to go out so I put on pull up. He peed and pooped in the pull-up. He is now bare butt.

For nap I have been using plastic covered training pants. I think were making more progress by going bare butt. I am hoping he will start mentioning the potty though.

At night we will still use pull-ups until he can master daytime pl.

We have eleven weeks to pl.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I think bare bottomed works better than panties for my little girl. She's back to just about 100% pee on the toilet.









I'm not sure of what to do about the poop situation. She says the "poopy is scared" when I ask her to try on the toilet. I don't know whether I should back off and just give her a diaper as soon as she needs to go or push on and be completely diaper free during the day. She actually dropped a deuce on the floor when I was upstairs getting my little one up from her nap. It was easier to clean up from the floor than from a diaper.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

Sarah-maybe give her the option for pooing in a dipe or on the potty. I've worked with a lot of kids that had "issues" surrounding pooing on the toilet, so I'm taking the slow route with E. She's 100% pee trained, and getting there with poos-about 1/2 in the toilet, 1/2 in dipes. Whenever it seems like she's going to go, I offer her a choice. Initially she always chose the dipe, but more and more lately, she's choosing the potty. I notice that if I put her on the potty about 15 min after she's eaten (usually lunchtime), she'll sit there for a while and poo. I can't wait til she uses the big toilet-cleaning a potty is as gross as a diaper, lol.

I think Monday we'll do our first venture out in undies. She's had a few dry nights/naps, and isn't peeing in her Pull up at all, really...so I think (fingers crossed!) we're ready to really leave dipes behind! Yahoo!


----------



## Brigianna (Mar 13, 2006)

We got a poopoo in the potty today!






















:





















:


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

Go figure that the moment we back off from active PLing and the boy drops a teeny poo in the potty; I don't care how big it was, it was a real live one! He now wears cloth trainers more than dipes and he definitely shows that he's uncomfortable w/ being wet, soooooo we're slowing coming along. (it has only been 2 weeks, by the way)


----------



## Mama Poot (Jun 12, 2006)

We are now making progress. Paddy went on his potty yesterday and today, only one time both days. Today was less of a big dramatic deal, and he seemed happy and proud that he went in the potty. He is 22 months old. I am SO glad we've started this process. My little boy is growing up







:


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

We're moving slow. We're still catching small amounts of pee if I sit her on the potty midstream. However, she loves to sit on the potty just after she has gone in her diaper. It drives me crazy, and I have to work hard to not show my annoyance.







: Congrats to those who have gotten poo in the potty!







:


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fridgeart* 
Sarah-maybe give her the option for pooing in a dipe or on the potty. I've worked with a lot of kids that had "issues" surrounding pooing on the toilet, so I'm taking the slow route with E. She's 100% pee trained, and getting there with poos-about 1/2 in the toilet, 1/2 in dipes. Whenever it seems like she's going to go, I offer her a choice. Initially she always chose the dipe, but more and more lately, she's choosing the potty. I notice that if I put her on the potty about 15 min after she's eaten (usually lunchtime), she'll sit there for a while and poo. I can't wait til she uses the big toilet-cleaning a potty is as gross as a diaper, lol.

Thanks for this.







I needed to be reminded that this is temporary and she will eventually get it.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace* 
She's back to just about 100% pee on the toilet.









Two days later, make that... oh... 10% or so.







: It definitely seems to be 2 steps forward, 1 step back.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fridgeart* 
Sarah-maybe give her the option for pooing in a dipe or on the potty.

One of the things that makes me a little







: about my daughter is that when presented with a choice like that, she won't make one. I'm pretty sure I know why -- it's because she knows perfectly well that she really should poop in the potty, and as far as I can tell, she has every intention of doing so until the moment comes, at which point she gets scared it's going to hurt and poops in her underwear or training pants.

It seems as though she thinks the idea of pooping anywhere other than in the potty is silly, but nonetheless can't quite bring herself to do it.

Oh, well -- I'm sure she'll get over it eventually.

I have recently noticed that when she plays by herself with her dollhouse, the dolls poop and pee on the potty. It's very amusing.

A few days ago, you may remember I was afraid that she was starting to avoid pooping because she didn't want to poop in the potty, so I explained to her that it's really important to poop when you need to, even if you don't poop in the potty. I didn't think I got through to her, but she did start pooping more often immediately after that and seeming less stressed about it, so I guess I did. For now I'm just letting her be about it, since I'm no longer concerned that she's developing unhealthy pooping habits because of her fear of pooping on the potty!


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

_I have recently noticed that when she plays by herself with her dollhouse, the dolls poop and pee on the potty. It's very amusing._

That's hilarious!









E stayed with some friends of ours for a night (our first night away!) this weekend, and totally backslid. She didn't use the potty once! I think it was just the change in routine though, bc as soon as we were home, she was asking to use the potty/wear undies.

We're getting poos in the potty fairly frequently now, putting her on after lunch seems to be working well. I read her a couple of books, then leave her with one, and come back in a bit. I'm still not sure that cleaning a potty is any better than a dipe, but she won't poo on the big toilet.


----------



## greenmansions (Feb 16, 2005)

A lot of you really seem to be making some progress...lucky!

My DS insisted on wearing underpants just as we were leaving for a barbecue at a friend's house over the weekend. We put some on him, telling him we'd have to put on a dipe before we left the house. He wet the undies within about 10 minutes and then was OK with wearing a diaper again. I think he thinks just by wearing the underpants he'll be able to go in the potty.

We considered skipping the BBQ just to go with his timing on wanting underpants, but it was our first late-in-the-day outing since DD was born 16 months ago. I didn't want to miss it since we could actually be home again in time for bedtime routines, etc.

I am less stressed about the PL'ing now because the preschool we wanted to get him into decided to relax the potty training rules because they weren't getting enough little boys in the younger age group. So they will "accept" DS in spite of not being trained. I hope by being around the older kids he'll follow their example and PL more quickly.


----------



## xochimama (Oct 11, 2006)

The nakey-bum is gonna work for us, I think. Twice this weekend, 21 mo. old dd peed outside after whining "Maya poo! Maya poo!". I lifted her skirt and said, "it's ok, go pee-pee!" and SHE DID.

Then yesterday she refused a diaper, insisted on "underwear like mama", so I said, "Well, then let's try to go pee pee first" (we were on our way out the door, on a family bike ride). And she peed in the potty!

By the time we got home from the bike ride, she had also peed up the bike trailer, but hey... it's a start...


----------



## ladybug13 (Oct 29, 2005)

(((greenmansions))) The same thing happens with our DS. He wants to put underwear on but always pees or poops in them within minutes of wearing them. We aren't giving up and are just continuing to let him wear them when he wants. A tip someone else shared with me is having your toddler help clean out the underpants when they pee or poo in them. I've done this with DS and he doesn't seem to happy about it. Hopefully it will help reinforce that he needs to pitter-patter into the bathroom and use the potty. We also let him go naked around the house with BabyLegs on and for the most part, he will make it to the bathroom if he needs to potty.

I have heard a lot of horror stories about little boys taking forevery to PT. I think if they're not ready, the aggressive approach to PT will actually backfire. That's why we have not been too aggressive about it yet. Hopefully as he gets closer to 3, he will be more interested. Summer is also a good time for lots of naked time


----------



## slsurface (May 8, 2007)

Ok, so when is too early to start potty training?

I meant to do EC, but never got a chance to read up on it and get it started when ds was young. My ds is nearly 11mo. and is nearly walking. He HATES diaper changes, but shows a real interest in the potty seat I recently bought and leave in the living room. My husband thinks I'm crazy, but I know that my mom had my sis and I potty trained by 18mo. Should I start now? Any suggestions for getting started?

PS-I apologize if someone already asked this question, I just don't have time to read through all the old posts...


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Darndest thing last night -
we had pretty much given up and Blake was wearing diapers after only 2 drips in the potty, ever.
Last night he was sitting diapered on my lap and suddenly got warm. So I asked him, "Are you making weedles?"
He says, "Blake make weedles!!"
I said, "Where do weedles go?"
He says, "In the trash?"
"No silly, weedles go in the potty!"
And he said, "OH!", like he does when he thinks of something suddenly.
And runs off.

I follow and he has taken off his diaper and is sitting on the potty chair.
"Blake makin poopstink!!"
And he was!!
Later that night we took a shower, and when we got out he ran to his potty and went again!

And of course, today is totally uninterested in using the potty. I'll take a small victory where I get one, though.


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slsurface* 
Ok, so when is too early to start potty training?

I meant to do EC, but never got a chance to read up on it and get it started when ds was young. My ds is nearly 11mo. and is nearly walking. He HATES diaper changes, but shows a real interest in the potty seat I recently bought and leave in the living room. My husband thinks I'm crazy, but I know that my mom had my sis and I potty trained by 18mo. Should I start now? Any suggestions for getting started?

PS-I apologize if someone already asked this question, I just don't have time to read through all the old posts...

I'm sure you could start now but I'm not sure how to go about doing it. You could post in the ec forum and see if someone has some tips for you. Let us know how it goes.

DD actually made it to the potty and put all of her pee in it.







I think she is slowly starting to get it. She knows when she needs to poo but doesn't want to sit on the potty to do it at all. However, she shows more and more interest in the potty every day so I'm hopeful that she will be using the potty for the most part by the end of the summer.


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

_"Blake makin poopstink!!"
And he was!!
Later that night we took a shower, and when we got out he ran to his potty and went again!

And of course, today is totally uninterested in using the potty. I'll take a small victory where I get one, though._

It's amazing how exciting poo can be, eh?! Yay, Blake!


----------



## boingo82 (Feb 19, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *fridgeart* 
_"Blake makin poopstink!!"
And he was!!
Later that night we took a shower, and when we got out he ran to his potty and went again!

And of course, today is totally uninterested in using the potty. I'll take a small victory where I get one, though._

It's amazing how exciting poo can be, eh?! Yay, Blake!

LOL, yeah, you know you're a parent of a toddler when you're absolutely elated about poop.








He did pee in the potty yesterday, a few drips.
I now have hope that he will be out of diapers someday.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

I wish my girl would make some poopstink on the toilet.


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

It seems that dd will only pee on the potty if she's nakey. we still haven't pooped on the potty except once several months ago. She did poop on the carpet a few times and we talked about putting it in the potty next time. If only we were home all the time and I could focus on teaching her about the potty and give her the chance to poop on the potty all the time and have accidents until she learns. Sigh, we have to go to work and I can't deal with her pooping on the floor there.


----------



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

I just want to re-offer the potty training e-book to those who might not have looked at my previous post. Kai is going 99% of times, it's great! Just email me if you want a copy of the book. [email protected]


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

I'll check in, I have a dd born March 05 and today was our first day of hardcore potty learning.

I'm doing the same thing I did with my 4yo twin boys, using the book, "Potty Training in Less Than One Day." They were over 3yo; she is 2y3m. So far she's doing alright... I'm not sure it will be done in one day, but I'm just hoping in the next week or two she'll be fairly okay wearing undies. Right now she's napping.

I believe in going cold-turkey with underpants; I just bring a LOT of extra undies and clothes, and accept that I'm going to do a lot of laundry til she really gets it. That's okay. I *should be* doing a lot of laundry anyway!


----------



## mamasgroovin (Nov 27, 2006)

I am hoping that by posting on this thread I become more motivated to help my dd. She is 2.5 yo. She peed on the potty once 6 or more mos ago and then nothing. I have 3 sons that didn't learn until they were in their 3's. I guess I am lazy!! A few weeks ago I tried letting her wear training pants. She LOVED them. Until she peed. It ran down her leg and into her shoe and THAT freaked her out. Now she won't wear the pants anymore. I love this stage!


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

Well we have made huge progress here. Dd is going pee in the potty nearly 100% of the time....if we are home and she is naked. It goes down to about 75% with panties on. She kind of avoids pooping on the potty...we are working on that. She wet the bed once during her nap today too, but the second time she got up and RAN to the potty.


----------



## DesertFlower (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *YumaDoula* 
I believe in going cold-turkey with underpants; I just bring a LOT of extra undies and clothes, and accept that I'm going to do a lot of laundry til she really gets it. That's okay. I *should be* doing a lot of laundry anyway!

I agree with you. We went cold turkey, and while there was more laundry for a few days, at least I wasn't changing poopy diapers anymore. He got potty trained in less that 2 weeks, and was having very little accidents after the first week.


----------



## berkeleyp (Apr 22, 2004)

My dd is doing great as long as she is naked. I let her be bare-bottomed most of the day and she goes to the potty regularly if I keep it in her playspace. As soon as I put on trainers or underwear, she loses it. she forgets to get to the potty. I guess it is too familiar to pee on cloth. My thought is that after a few more weeks or nearly constant naked time and no accidents, we can try underpants more often. I did have one good day that included an outing with trainers and we just went to the potty to try every hour or more.


----------



## cheeseRjedi (Jun 5, 2005)

My DD has wanted to be naked for the last week or so. She'll tell us as she's going potty, but never before. How do I get her to _tell me_ when's she's about to go? I'm getting tired of cleaning up pee and poop. She alsways goes and says 'potty' but can never make it there in time (even when I had her potty chair right next to her in the living room).


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Help me make a decision, folks.

Right now I own 2 potties - one (a Safety First 3-in-1) is in the basement washroom and a BBLP upstairs. I got the BBLP because DD is small for her age and I thought perhaps she was objecting to the naked bum on potty because the SF was too big. She is more than happy to sit on either potty with a diaper, but naked won't go near it.

Her language is good, she can tell me when she's peeing and pooping, and I've told her that "when she's a big girl, she will pee in the potty", to which I get a resounding "noooooo".

I've been wondering whether I should try a big Baby Bjorn potty - the one with the back and sides, and see if she feels more secure on it. I can't decide whether she's objecting because she just doesn't want to, or because she doesn't like the feel.

She will put her doll on the potty and even make peeing noises, and then wipe her. And will sit on the potty herself (diapered) and say "I pee" and then "wipe". But naked? No way.

So... is it worth trying another potty, or do I just ride it out? I'm thinking riding it out might be the way to go, but on the other hand, that BBLP is looking kinda small now...

Any sage advice?


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Perdita_in_Ontario, I would and did just wait. My dd would not sit on the potty naked for a long time. I was hesitant to spend more money knowing she still might not sit on a different potty.

Well, dd has been putting 100% of her poo into the potty for 5 days.








However, she continues to pee on the floor and in her training pants. I am sooo tired of cleaning pee of the floor.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Perdita_in_Ontario* 

So... is it worth trying another potty, or do I just ride it out? I'm thinking riding it out might be the way to go, but on the other hand, that BBLP is looking kinda small now...

I would ride it out, personally. I've never been big into potties, though, and prefer that DD just uses the toilet.


----------



## Perdita_in_Ontario (Feb 7, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace* 
I would ride it out, personally. I've never been big into potties, though, and prefer that DD just uses the toilet.

Yes, I'd love that too. I haven't even bothered trying that yet - she's quite small for her age and I can't find a stool tall enough to help her feel stable, not to mention her dislike of a naked bottom. But as she gets older, she gets bigger, and perhaps I should try it again!


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

:

*We have achieved poop in the potty! Turd in the toilet! Crap in the can! Number 2 in the loo!!!*






















:





















:

She's been peeing on the toilet for about a month and a half, but this was the first poop! I am so flippin' excited!! The best part is that I wasn't even there - I heard her yelling "look look!" and went to the bathroom to see her perched up on the toilet. I'm not sure how she got up there, actually, since it was the high toilet without the step stool upstairs (the downstairs toilet is all set up for her with the seat and the stool). Doesn't matter how she did it - she did!







:

Ahhhh, the sweet smell of success! Or is that the sh!tty smell of success?


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

Dd does so wonderful when she is naked. She is going pretty much 100% pee and poop in the potty. Then when I put panties on her...I mean, she's gonna need to wear panties....she really often goes in her panties, it seems she feels like she has a diaper on if she has panties on. We're going for it though. No more diapers in the day time, even at daycare, she is doing so well with the potty.


----------



## paniscus (Oct 5, 2003)

I guess I should go ahead and join.







I really haven't been focused on PL or anything. We kind of showed ds the potty and what it was for but he was never really interested. He is now getting a molar in (the last one







) and he *always* gets a rash when teething. So, since it is summer, I have just been having him go diaperless. I did this about a week ago and he has peed in the potty just about every time since!!

In fact, the other night right before dinner he hopped up in his chair then got down and went to the potty and then dumped it in the toilet and came back to the table.

I put a dipe on for naps and when we go out but have been trying to stay at home a bit more to see where this potty thing goes.

No poops on the potty and although he is interested in sitting on the toilet he doesn't actually "go" on the toilet - just the potty.


----------



## paniscus (Oct 5, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Peace* 







:

*We have achieved poop in the potty! Turd in the toilet! Crap in the can! Number 2 in the loo!!!*






















:





















:

She's been peeing on the toilet for about a month and a half, but this was the first poop! I am so flippin' excited!! The best part is that I wasn't even there - I heard her yelling "look look!" and went to the bathroom to see her perched up on the toilet. I'm not sure how she got up there, actually, since it was the high toilet without the step stool upstairs (the downstairs toilet is all set up for her with the seat and the stool). Doesn't matter how she did it - she did!







:

Ahhhh, the sweet smell of success! Or is that the sh!tty smell of success?















































Yay Sarah!!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

Our 2.5 yr old has been potty training about a month but wont do it for anyone but me and Dh she does best if we have her go naked from waist down and the potty chair is in the front room if we put pants on her she will go in them unless you potty her.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *paniscus* 
I did this about a week ago and he has peed in the potty just about every time since!!

Yay! That is awesome that he's getting it so easily. You'll be so glad to have him out of diapers before the new babe comes. I spent way too long dealing with two in diapers!







:

How are you feeling? How's the new one treating you?







:


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

Today my toddler is being naughty dumping it on the floor out of the recepticale.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I'll join too. We've just finished day 3 of an intensive potty learning thing. On Friday DD was 100% in diapers, now she's 100% in panties. She has told us every single time she needs to pee, and she's getting better at giving us enough notice to get her there without wetting her panties. Poop is a different matter but she is telling us when she's pooping.

I'm exhausted!

So when do you consider your child to be totally potty trained?


----------



## birdie22 (Apr 1, 2005)

Hi all,

This is my first post in a loooong time b/c the dang computer's been down.

Things have really been moving along well. I started in earnest (but no pressure) a week ago. I got a pack of those Gerber training pants, and they've actually been working pretty well for us. It seems to have given ds an awareness of where the pee comes from and when it happens. He's even asking for clean "underwear" when he's wet, which is an achievement for a boy who would be delighted to sit in a wet diaper all day. It has worked even better for him than being naked, because then he just looks at the puddle and runs away.

I'll tell you, the first time he peed on the potty (3-4 days ago) I felt as proud as I did when he took his first steps!

This morning he even told me that he needed to go! Wooo hooo!


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Yeah for pooping in the potty. Sarah, your post had me







. Funny how one can get so excited over poop and pee.

J, believe it or not, is putting 95% of her poops in the potty. I think she finally understands that it feels so much better than using a diaper and there is less clean-up. Yesterday, for the first time ever she used the potty everytime she had to go even when she was wearing underwear.







:


----------



## Ladybug92405 (Jun 21, 2007)

Just a silly question...why is it called potty learning and not potty teaching?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

I'm joining! Ds has been potty learning for a few weeks now and just LOVES to pee outside. I keep trying to convince him to use the potty more often, but I figure this will pass. We had a very hard week last week with him pooping in his pants and then pulling some of it out and smearing it on the grass, yuck!!

However, he is in undies only now (training pants gave him a bad rash) and I'm glad of that. I'm doing tons of laundry now, but it's better than changing his dipes. A couple of days ago, he pooped in the potty, hooray!, and now will tell me he has to go, even if he doesn't quite make it. Last night was tough, we were at a friends house and brought his potty seat (at his suggestion!). He didn't quite make it all the time, but he still sat on the potty. When we got home, he came to me with poopy pants and said he just couldn't help it. It was a wet one and his one leg was covered in poop, poor boy.








Guess I won't feed him homemade fries anymore, I think the grease made it come fast and wet (sorry, TMI). So, at least we're past the poop in hand and he's getting more comfortable with going on the toilet.

We have one of those baby bjorn seats that fit on the toilet and it works great. Ds is three years and five months and has a new baby sister, so I'm thrilled he is doing so well. Now if I could get him to stop putting his hands down his pants - or does that ever happen with boys?!


----------



## julielenore (Apr 29, 2004)

I am trying to help my twin boys potty learn. Luke is doing pretty well, he does not tell me he has to go, but usually waits to pee until I take him. He wont poop in the toilet though, we are working on that.
The other twin, Marshall, who is usually ahead of his brother has no interest at all, but I am really anxious to get them out of diapers. I am thinking of taking the diapers away, and telling them that there are no more. I have a huge supply of cloth training pants, I think this will help. right now they are in disposables







: and I don't think they feel it when they are wet.


----------



## DoomaYula (Aug 22, 2006)

Congrats on the poopy in the potty!

I would say a kid is trained (or learned or whatever) when you don't have to remind him or her to go, and you can feel safe going out places without 2352346 pairs of extra panties and clothes.









That said, my dd is not quite there yet. She is 100% in panties (except at night) but she does have like two accidents a day. Today she forgot to pull down her panties. Whoops. I'm very proud that she hasn't had an accident in the car since the first day we trained -- getting the carseat out of the car and washing it is NOT fun.

We're going on a vacation to visit my family in about 4w, and I really hope she's completely good by then. I think she will be. She's doing better than my boys were doing when I trained them -- it took them FOREVER to feel comfy going poop in the potty. FOREVER. They'd go outside and hide and go in their underpants. She's really good about pooping in the potty.


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

I'm just bumping this thread and hoping for some input. Dd (26 months) has been full-on potty learning for about 2.5 weeks now, mostly at her own instigation...she decided she was a big kid who wanted to wear panties (esp. pink ones) and has made some major strides, having a number of accident free days etc. But we went away on holiday for 6 days and she seems to have been totally set back by this. This morning so far, she has peed three times in her pants and pooped once. (Given that some of this occurred at the park where there isn't a bathroom). For the last 2 days of our holiday she refused to pee or poo in the potty but did manage to hold it until she got a diaper or trainers on. We have been pretty firm about at least sitting and trying, and keeping her in panties rather than trainers, but we're feeling pretty discouraged about this "strike". Has anyone experienced this? Any thoughts on what we could be doing differently? How can we get her back on the potty?
Thank you!


----------



## 2bluefish (Apr 27, 2006)

DD is the queen of regression. One week she is fully potty trained, the next week, she is using her pants like a diaper. Grandma in law just told me that MIL had to be potty trained twice. She was fully potty trained, and then grandma in law miscarried a baby and was in the hospital a couple weeks - came back and MIL was at square one. So I guess it must be genetic. I'm loosing hope fast. If the next two are this hard to potty train, I might not make it. *sigh*

I've thrown in the towel on it though. I'm not diapering her anymore. I've started giving her a bucket of water and wash cloths and making her clean herself up when she poops her pants. She's as happy as a lark to do it! (She is extremely independent.) I thought I read somebody said this is kind of like Motessori potty training, but maybe I'm imagining things.


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

We're in the same boat, here. She did so well in the beginning that I thought she'd be totally trained in a week or two. A month and a half later and there's still no end in sight.

Thankfully, all of the adults I know are potty trained. This, too, shall pass.


----------



## sarahbeara87 (Feb 8, 2007)

How young is too young my dd is 15 months and i was thinking about starting to teach her how to go in the big potty. I leave her out of a diper as often as possible and when she goes I tell her what she did and i take her to the potty and sit her on it for a few seconds. any advice am i starting too soon?


----------



## 2bluefish (Apr 27, 2006)

Well, Sarahbeara, I tried a little with dd around 18 months - didn't try too hard, just wanted to see if she might be ahead on that one. We had a baby on the way, and it would have been nice to have her out of diapers. Now she is 33 months, and we have another baby on the way, and she has being using the potty for about 4 months but still has weeks where she is having lot's of accidents, and I'm still not brave enough to take her out of the house without diapers. So, I don't know. In the old days they swore the potty trained by 1 year - now people are looking at 3+. I don't know why the change. Maybe when they trained at 1 year, they were doing elimination communication and not real potty training? Have you read the elimination communication book? - I think it is "Diaper Free"?


----------



## Surfer Rosa (Jun 3, 2005)

***


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

I've posted on another thread how dd has been completely dry and diaper free since about 2.5, but continued to insist on a diaper to poo in. She gets upset, holds her poo and gets constipated otherwise.

It wasn't much of an issue for me and I've just been waiting for her to get ready on her own. I encourage her to sit on the potty before each bowel movement. She'll sit for about a minute, insist that she can't do it and ask for her diaper.

Yesterday I was chiding her a little bit as I strapped on her dipe, saying 'you know, you're 3 and a half now. When do you think you're going to poo in the potty?'

She looked at me very seriously and said 'That's my prerogative, mom.'










Dh called from the other room "Well, if you're big enough to use 'prerogative' in a sentence, you're big enough to sh*t in the toilet!"


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed* 

Dh called from the other room "Well, if you're big enough to use 'prerogative' in a sentence, you're big enough to sh*t in the toilet!"









OMG!!







:

However, I am not at all encouraged by your post! We're dealing with the same issues with my 2.5 year old and I do not want to be changing poopy diapers for another year or more!







:


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Can I just say I am excited?

DD (27 months) has started refusing to put on pullups for naps or bedtime so last night, instead of fighting her, I said OK, sleep in your undies. She stayed dry all night.







She had an accident on her way to the potty but still, she stayed dry all night!!!


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *2bluefish* 
DD is the queen of regression. One week she is fully potty trained, the next week, she is using her pants like a diaper. Grandma in law just told me that MIL had to be potty trained twice. She was fully potty trained, and then grandma in law miscarried a baby and was in the hospital a couple weeks - came back and MIL was at square one. So I guess it must be genetic. I'm loosing hope fast. If the next two are this hard to potty train, I might not make it. *sigh*

I've thrown in the towel on it though. *I'm not diapering her anymore. I've started giving her a bucket of water and wash cloths and making her clean herself up when she poops her pants.* She's as happy as a lark to do it! (She is extremely independent.) I thought I read somebody said this is kind of like Motessori potty training, but maybe I'm imagining things.

This is pretty much like what DD's Montessori teachers do. If she messes herself, she changes herself. They do help a little I think but for the most part, it is all on her.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed* 

She looked at me very seriously and said 'That's my prerogative, mom.'










Dh called from the other room "Well, if you're big enough to use 'prerogative' in a sentence, you're big enough to sh*t in the toilet!"

















:


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed* 
Yesterday I was chiding her a little bit as I strapped on her dipe, saying 'you know, you're 3 and a half now. When do you think you're going to poo in the potty?'

She looked at me very seriously and said 'That's my prerogative, mom.'










Dh called from the other room "Well, if you're big enough to use 'prerogative' in a sentence, you're big enough to sh*t in the toilet!"



















I was afraid of having this issue. I talked to dd about pooping in the potty for awhile. I approached her when she didn't need to go and talked about her putting poo in the potty. We also talked about how it can be scary but it's okay for our poo to come out and go into the potty. Evenutually I told her that I was going to take her diaper off next time I saw her pooping and sit her on the potty. She agreed that I could do that. So the next time I saw her pooping I quickly ripped her diaper off and sat her on the potty. She had no trouble finishing up on the potty. I did the same thing a few times. Then one time she asked for a diaper and I asked her to try the potty. It took awhile but she eventually pooped in the potty. She has put 95% of her poops in the potty ever since although every once in awhile she still asks for a diaper. I remind her that she poops in the potty now and she says okay and does so.

I put J in underwear for naps because she wakes up dry. She often wakes up dry in the morning but we don't often make it to the potty in time. I'm not sure when we'll make that transition.

GL on your trip fridgeart. I hope things go smoothly for you.

Anyone have suggestions on how to move them from the little potty to the big potty?


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

I am heavily rewarding dd for going on the big potty. This is the reward system in our house:

Pee in small potty = 1 M&M (she does this regularly now so doesn't really remember to get one after peeing)

Poop in small potty= 2 M&M's (she LOVES to poop in the potty)

Either in the big potty = 3 M&M's (so far this moves it up to about 50% of pee going in big potty, no poop in the big one yet)

So, there it is. I, who never feed my child sugar anything (1st cupcake was on her 2nd b-day), am bribing her to use the potty with chocolate. But you know what, IT IS WORKING!!! She hasn't worn a diaper in over a week (well, except at night), she is going at the park now, she is going at daycare, she is going, going, going. She doesn't want diapers anymore.


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

We have had problems with accidents on the floor of poo so I had this made
http://puchitomato.livejournal.com/16545.html
I put it in her potty chair and tell her happy poo then I put it on the floor and say sad poo.She poops in her potty now and says yeah happy poop








We also have the book Everyone Poops.We give her 2 pez candies for pee and a bite size chocolate for poo.


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

We have the insert for the big potty because she is scared of sitting on the big potty otherwise.


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

I'm rewarding for using the potty too.







: I never thought about uping the reward for using the big potty. I might have to try that soon.

We had a major setback this past weekend she peed and pooped in her training pants the entire weekend instead of using the potty. We seem to be back on track now.

We were in the post office yesterday and J said she had to pee. Unfortunately the post office (a government building therefore paid for by me) does not have public restrooms. She didn't make it to the next store.


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

I am tiptoeing lest I jinx us but we put the diapers away a week ago... cold turkey. Dd is peeing in the potty fairly well. Holding poo a bit, we shall see.

-Angela


----------



## proudmamanow (Aug 12, 2003)

does anyone else find this to be a process of parent training as much as anything? I feel like at this point a lot depends on us to take dd to the potty and remind her. If we don't, she has accidents. She is slowly starting to get there herself, about 1/5 times, and is really getting very good at holding it between times, but it's as much about us remembering to take her at this point, kwim?


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *proudmamanow* 
does anyone else find this to be a process of parent training as much as anything? I feel like at this point a lot depends on us to take dd to the potty and remind her. If we don't, she has accidents. She is slowly starting to get there herself, about 1/5 times, and is really getting very good at holding it between times, but it's as much about us remembering to take her at this point, kwim?









Yup. Mmm-hmm. Exactly.


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *blessed* 
She looked at me very seriously and said 'That's my prerogative, mom.'










Dh called from the other room "Well, if you're big enough to use 'prerogative' in a sentence, you're big enough to sh*t in the toilet!"









OMG, that is way too funny!







:


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

We have non-standard problems here. Not accidents. But an uncanny ability to hold it until she's MISERABLE.

-Angela


----------



## raeinparis (Sep 26, 2005)

at least he has an idea about peeing now. so we sit on the potty and before i can get a nappy on him he pees somewhere else, like our bedroom.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

When do you stop giving water to your DC at night?

DD just decided to wear undies to bed and she has accidents about 50% of the time. In fact, I just changed an accident and after putting her back to sleep, she stole my side of the bed so I am up.

Do you control water intake after a certain time or ????


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

For some reason, I chose yesterday to watch Dr. Phil. There was a family on and the two sons (ages 9 and 15) were not potty trained!!!







:

Maybe changing my 2 year old isn't as bad as I thought...


----------



## alegna (Jan 14, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 
When do you stop giving water to your DC at night?

DD just decided to wear undies to bed and she has accidents about 50% of the time. In fact, I just changed an accident and after putting her back to sleep, she stole my side of the bed so I am up.

Do you control water intake after a certain time or ????









: We don't control water. Dd has USUALLY been dry at night since before a year. So now that she can pee on *command* we've gone diaper free at night and just have her pee before bed.

-Angela


----------



## justmama (Dec 24, 2002)

Can I jump in here for a second????? I am debating on whether or not to really just bite the bullet and start officially potty learning. I guess I want to know if anyone else would potty learn her at this stage of the game. I don't want to push but I feel like she's ready but she's just not going to do it until I give her some initiative. She's 30 months and sometimes she tells me right away when she's wet and other times she's too caught up in playing and won't tell me. She hides to poop and gets upset when you ask her if she's pooping but she comes to tell you when she's done so you can change her. Already we ask her at certain times(after nap, before bath, etc) if she'd like to use the potty and sometimes she truly would and she does well. Other times she pitches a fit and yells NO! I'm home all day and it's not a huge deal to stay home for a week or two until we get the potty scene under control. I tried before with her around 26 months and she thought that panties were a diaper and just peed in them. So I thought naked was better. Still now if I leave her out of a diaper, she will pee on the floor if I don't ask her every 20 minutes about the potty. Is reminding her this often meaning that she's not ready and I'm setting myself up for heartache? Or is it just part of the process and it's normal? I dont' want to push and if she's not ready, she's not ready. I don't care if I"m changing a 3 year in diapers. She has a sibling due a month after she turns 3 so it's not a huge deal anyway. I just dont' know if she's actually showing readiness or if she's partly there but not all the way. Any thoughts? What would you all do with her?


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

Just checking in- we had major regression as a result of our trip to Germany during which we used disposable pull-ups. For a week after we got back, she was really way less likely to use the potty than she had been before the trip. But the last few days, thiings seem to be getting back on track, and she's even pooped on the potty twice, which was previously our big stumbling block. That happened the day after I started having her clean up the poopy accidents under my supervision, instead of doing it myself. So I'm feeling hopeful.

Hard to believe we've been doing this for 3 months!







:


----------



## ryleigh'smama (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justmama* 
Can I jump in here for a second????? I am debating on whether or not to really just bite the bullet and start officially potty learning. I guess I want to know if anyone else would potty learn her at this stage of the game. I don't want to push but I feel like she's ready but she's just not going to do it until I give her some initiative. She's 30 months and sometimes she tells me right away when she's wet and other times she's too caught up in playing and won't tell me. She hides to poop and gets upset when you ask her if she's pooping but she comes to tell you when she's done so you can change her. Already we ask her at certain times(after nap, before bath, etc) if she'd like to use the potty and sometimes she truly would and she does well. Other times she pitches a fit and yells NO! I'm home all day and it's not a huge deal to stay home for a week or two until we get the potty scene under control. I tried before with her around 26 months and she thought that panties were a diaper and just peed in them. So I thought naked was better. Still now if I leave her out of a diaper, she will pee on the floor if I don't ask her every 20 minutes about the potty. Is reminding her this often meaning that she's not ready and I'm setting myself up for heartache? Or is it just part of the process and it's normal? I dont' want to push and if she's not ready, she's not ready. I don't care if I"m changing a 3 year in diapers. She has a sibling due a month after she turns 3 so it's not a huge deal anyway. I just dont' know if she's actually showing readiness or if she's partly there but not all the way. Any thoughts? What would you all do with her?


This sounds a lot like where my dd was when we decided we were done with diapers. She was ready, we weren't sure, but she was.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

Justmama - This sounds like where we were when we started PL. I think reminding every 20 minutes is normal until they get the hang of it. I was worried at first that we were pushing her but I really do think she was ready. And I still have to remind her if she is playing because she doesn't always want to stop to go to the potty. GL.


----------



## Jewelie (Nov 18, 2005)

DD, 27 mos, just potty-trained herself practically overnight. (unlike her 5 YO DSis who is still struggling but thats another story). We went to the store- she picked out Dora underpants and wore them proudly for a few days. so what's the problem?

Suddenly she refuses to wear clothes, any clothes (except shoes & hats). She will beg to go to the park with her sister ("put my shoes on?") and when I say, ok, & do you want to wear these underpants or these? NOOOO- I
NOT
WEAR
UNDERPANTS!

Ok, how about shorts? these or these? NOOO- MAMA NOT SAY THAT! I say, "the rule is that you need your bottom covered at the park." NOOOO "A choice not to wear clothes is a choice to stay home." "I mad at you!!!!" cries. but does not relent- stays home from something she really wants to do rather than to agree to wear underpants or shorts.

other times when we really have to leave the house, & I wrestle her into some underpants, she is so hysterical she almost throws up, or chokes, turns colors, sounds like she's hyperventiliating. At bedtime, I nurse her to sleep naked and afterward sneak a diaper onto her (she still pees at night).

in calmer moments she explains that she does not want to poop (this can mean pee or poop) in her underpants (or shorts or whatever). I have told her many times that I will help her take them off/pull them down (I dont' think she is quite able to do it herself). I have pointed out that I wear underpants, Daddy, and sister wear underpants. that we just pull them down to go potty. we will hep her. its also true that through this whole warp speed potty learning thing, she doesn't ask for help- just sits down and goes. from the beginning. so maybe its just that she wants to do it herself and since underpants make that hard she just doesn't want to wear them?

In terms of what preceeded it, there was a day that she had 2 accidents (I think b/c she was wearing clothes after a few days of naked potty learning and "forgot" about the potty.) I was totally calm about it and cleaned her up. she seemed fine but apparantly it was upsetting for her.

she did say a couple of times, in a joking sort of way, "I poop in my underpants?" to which I responded, laughing, "nnooooo, underpants are not for pooping in. we poop in the potttttty...." could this be what is causing all this? could that little exchange create this kind of anxiety?

Part of what has me concerned is that her sister is full of anxiety and very rigid. Does this sound like normal 2-yr-old stuff or do we have 2 special needs children? Be honest.

thanks,
Julie


----------



## lurable (Jul 23, 2006)

Oh this thread is just what I needed!!!! I have been getting so frustrated with dd and myself







: I just need to slow down and remember baby steps. Thanks for all of the great suggestions--this is a great thread!


----------



## eleven (Aug 14, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ryleigh'smama* 
This sounds a lot like where my dd was when we decided we were done with diapers. She was ready, we weren't sure, but she was.









:

The first couple of days we went diaper free, I set an alarm to go off every 15-30 minutes (started at 15, then lengthened the time). When it went off, we went to the bathroom and DD sat down. If she didn't have to pee, she bounced right back up. It was great because it wasn't *me* telling her to hit the potty, it was the beeping.







She was even into it and started yelling "I have to go to the bathroom!" when the alarm went off.


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

I think we finally made it!

The last few days, my daughter has been consistently pooping on the potty. She was already peeing on the potty pretty much every time (the only times she didn't in the last month or so was when she needed to poop, or one time when she was angry and she peed right outside the bathroom door). For the most part, she had been waiting to poop until she had a diaper or training pants on for sleeping, since she's still nowhere near being dry at night.

She hasn't had an accident in a week or so.

I'm so proud of her for getting over her pooping issue.

The thing I did that I think helped was that about a week and a half ago, I started having her clean up her own poopy messes -- dumping the poop into the potty, cleaning the floor if any had gotten onto the floor, taking the soiled underwear/training pants/diaper to the diaper pail, etc. I think this helped her make the connection that using the potty would be easier and better than pooping in her underwear.

The funniest thing that happened in the last week was that one time, I left my brother-in-law here while she was supposed to be napping (she wasn't), and went to run an errand with my son. She needed to poop, so she took off her training pants, climbed up onto the changing table, and pooped there! Poor BIL!

So anyway, barring some unforeseen setback, it looks like potty training for us took 4 months from the time we first started, or 3 months continuously (after the first week or two, she decided she wasn't interested after all so we took a break).


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Well, I don't know what to do next. DS is out of diapers fully, but the pull ups irritate is bum so badly, he cannot wear them. So, he's in undies, and pees in the toilet (or outside, too often!), but will not poop in the potty. I'm at a point where I'm just considering the undies as cloth diapers.

I cannot convince him to use the toilet, even though he has done it a few times. I've tried having him clean it up (put it in the potty, wipe his bottom, soak undies in sink), but now he doesn't want to do that because he doesn't want to wash his hands!!!! We're going out of town next week and I'm dreading the poop issue, I only have so many pair of underwear for him. However, I'm sort of hopeful that since we'll be out of the comfort zone of home, AND at Grandpa's, that he'll make a better effort there. We'll see. It does end, doesn't it? I'm tired of cleaning up poop!


----------



## skueppers (Mar 30, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaxiMom* 
However, I'm sort of hopeful that since we'll be out of the comfort zone of home, AND at Grandpa's, that he'll make a better effort there. We'll see. It does end, doesn't it? I'm tired of cleaning up poop!

He might -- I know my daughter seemed motivated by wanting Grandma and Grandpa to be proud of her.

Are you using any kind of incentive system? My daughter absolutely LOVES the sticker chart.

Also, do you have any sense about why he doesn't want to poop on the potty? Perhaps understanding why he doesn't like it might help.

I must admit, I wasn't really particularly bothered by cleaning up poop. What made potty training hard for me was that I felt like she OUGHT to be able to do it, so it was frustrating to me that she couldn't or wouldn't. And I felt like it was my job to help her learn, so it seemed like I was spending way too much time thinking about elimination!


----------



## OGirlieMama (Aug 6, 2006)

First time posting in this thread.







We just got a potty today. The girls (almost 19 months) have lately been peeing on the floor after EVERY bath, and they giggle while they do it. They are clearly holding it while in the tub, so obviously aware that something's going on. "Want to come watch Mommy pee?" is now a question that can stop ANY activity, including a tantrum. So, I figured they are interested.

Anyway, we put the potty out and figured after the bath, we'd give them each a chance. Well, Lilly abruptly stood up and wanted out of the bath. I took her out and was about to offer the potty when she peed all over my lap.







Moments later, Kate peed in the almost-fully-drained tub.







So close, yet so far away!

We did learn one thing - we need another potty. After all was said and done, they were taking turns sitting on it for a long time. And by "taking turns" I mean "screaming bloody friggin' murder until the occupying baby was removed from the potty" later, rinse, repeat.







:


----------



## mamaofprincesses (Jun 5, 2007)

When did you consider your child "done" with potty learning? I understand that many kids will have accidents, but when did you think, yeah, we can relax? My daughter has been in underwear during the day for a week and not had an accident, she still wears a pull up for nap time and at night, but that's because I can't deal with accidents in the bed that four of us are co-sleeping in! She often wakes up dry, but sometimes she will wet the pull up if I don't get her dressed right away.

Just wondering when others considered themselves finished.


----------



## secondintheoven (May 21, 2007)

This is so wild, we are going thru all this too. My son was pretty much potty trained last fall, at 2 1/2 yrs old. he did really well for 3 - 4 months straight, which was awesome! Then all of a sudden, he didn't want anything to do with the potty, pull-up training pants, etc. He just wanted his diapers. talk about set-back! But, I didn't push it, everyone kept telling me that they work on their own schedule and will do it when they are ready. So I just continued to ask him and kept his potty in the bathroom. After being rejected for months and many diapers later, FINALLY 2 weeks ago after I changed his diaper after he woke up he said he didn't want to wear another one or any clothes. So I let him run around naked but kept reminding him that he was naked and he needed to tell me if he needed to go potty. He then was playing in his dresser and found all the "big boy underwear" I had for him and said he wanted to wear them. I put them on and again reminded him that he didn't have a diaper on and needed to tell me if he had to go potty. He told me all day when he had to go potty and stayed dry all day. He's been dry every day ever since. I still put a diaper on him at night, but when he wakes up, he asks me to take it off. Knock on wood, maybe this is it for us! I'm due to have our second little one in January and would LOVE to only have one in diapers!


----------



## mamabear&babybear (Dec 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamaofprincesses* 
When did you consider your child "done" with potty learning? I understand that many kids will have accidents, but when did you think, yeah, we can relax? My daughter has been in underwear during the day for a week and not had an accident, she still wears a pull up for nap time and at night, but that's because I can't deal with accidents in the bed that four of us are co-sleeping in! She often wakes up dry, but sometimes she will wet the pull up if I don't get her dressed right away.

Just wondering when others considered themselves finished.

I've been wondering the same thing. J hasn't had an accident in over a week and is even 100% on the big potty! I put her in panties for nap but not at night. I'm not sure when or how to make that transition.

J didn't want to poo in the potty either. I watched her like a hawk, caught her mid poo, pulled down her undies and sat her on the potty (this was after lots of talking about it so I wasn't taking her fully by surprise). It worked. She put most of her poo in the potty after the initial 2-3 times of me doing it for her.


----------



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

Just wanted to say HI and add myself to the group! I have been lurking and learning from all you moms for sometime but this is the first time I posted here. My DD is 17mths and we have been PL since 12mths. Well I should say her dolls have been PL since then







. We started putting all the poops from her CD in the toilet and talking ALL the time about how all people/animals use the potty and all adults/animals don't wear diapers. We tried a few times diaper free but it just turned into a mess so we aborted and went back to diapers. Just a few weeks ago I decided to try again and picked up 2 more potties so now we have 3 in the house. I started catching her poops, basically following her around and waiting for her to make "the poop face"







then scooting the potty under her bum and helping her to sitdown to finish. She thought this was really really COOL and loved dumping it in the toilet so I hoped we were on to something. Along with the success we have had more than a few poops on the floor and a ton of pees. But then just last week I caught a few more poops and at the same time she peed and wow she thought that was really COOL. Then she went all by herself! I was Like WOW, she walked right over to the potty,sat herself down and went!!! Today was our best day yet, we had ALL pees in the potty, 4 in total with only one offer of the potty!! She did not poop today but she ran to the potty a few times and just had gas so I think she was trying to poop in the potty but could not tell the difference between gas and poops








. I hope this is it, I am totally excited!

I would love the support of other moms who did PL with this age group. My DD only says mama, a few other token words but a ton of ASL (American sign language) so two way communication is limited but her understanding of the everyday world is amazing.







: I just thought it could not hurt to try PL since I hate changing dipes and she hates wearing them







. Not to mention she wants to be a big girl, she copies everything the adults do and adults don't wear dipes.







Here's to hoping!!


----------



## Eaglevoice (Nov 30, 2004)

We are brand new to PL. We got dd a potty a few months ago just to have it around so she could get used to seeing it and we could talk about what it was for. She's 25 months old and for the past month or two we have been talking about using the potty alot and she'll sit on it when I or dh are using the big potty. For the past month she's been asking me to change her diaper right after she pooped. And a few days ago she started crying and asking for a new dipey everytime she went pee. So on thursday when we got out of the shower in the morning I just decided to let her run around nakey all day long and see what happened. She peed herself and I picked her up and ran and sat her on the potty and told her next time she needed to pee that this is where we need to put the pee pee. The next time she peed, she wet herself just a little bit but was able to stop it and yell that she was going potty. I ran her to the toilet and she went pee in it. The third pee of the day she was able to let me know before it came, and then she pooped in the potty. I was so excited. I havent put a diaper on her since. Well, I put a very thin cloth diaper on her at night and call it her "night time panties." But she's been waking up dry every morning for the past few months, so I'm not really all that concerned about her wetting the bed right now. Last night I woke up at 4 am to go potty and she woke up while I was getting out of bed and asked me to take her to the potty and she peed and then went right back to sleep!! She had one accident today and only one accident yesterday. I hope it we continue this way!


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *skueppers* 
He might -- I know my daughter seemed motivated by wanting Grandma and Grandpa to be proud of her.

Are you using any kind of incentive system? My daughter absolutely LOVES the sticker chart.

Also, do you have any sense about why he doesn't want to poop on the potty? Perhaps understanding why he doesn't like it might help.

I must admit, I wasn't really particularly bothered by cleaning up poop. What made potty training hard for me was that I felt like she OUGHT to be able to do it, so it was frustrating to me that she couldn't or wouldn't. And I felt like it was my job to help her learn, so it seemed like I was spending way too much time thinking about elimination!

Well, we started off with the chocolate chip incentive system, but that faded off. I tried it again yesterday, he sat on the potty once then back to pooping in his pants, harumph!

He says he's scared of it, but he's been on it, so I don't really think that's the case. I just have to wait it out, I think. We'll see how it goes at Grandpa's.


----------



## Katrinawitch (Jan 8, 2004)

I'm sooooooo glad I found this thread! Well, Lucas was 3 in April, and really has no interest in the potty. For a while he'd sit (and not do anything, except accidentally), but now he's not even doing that. We keep asking him if he has to go/wants to sit/wants to wear his big boy underpants, and he just says "no". I remember my daughters were late to potty-learn, both being 3.5 years, but I really forget how we accomplished it. They are 13 and 16 now, so it was quite some time ago.

I think Lucas feels that this is the only thing he has control over, being the littlest in the family. He's very smart and very verbal, and we had a conversation the other day about how he just wants to be my baby. This may have a lot to do with it. Plus, we just switched to a new day care (my job moved close to home), so I think he's feeling stress over that.

I definitely don't want to put any pressure on him, but it's getting frustrating (not to mention expensive, buying those pull-ups).


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

Oh boy. Okay so DS (almost 2) has been potty learning for a few months now (since late May). He started it - in fact we didnl;t even have a potty at first but he kept watign to go "peepee in the big potty. like daddy." So, we started. Peeing was easy, pooping was a nightmare. But we finally got it down... about three weeks he was peeing and pooping on the potty regularly. He would go one-two days without an accident but he was doign great. Even asking to go on his own. Fabulous. Then we went on vacation, which was hectic and chaotic as we were with tons of other family members all of the time and moved in the middle of it from one lakehouse to another. He started out the week fine, by the end it was as if he had never been potty trained at all. He detoriated steadily all week. It's been a week since we have been home and he is wearing diapers. If we see him pooping, we put him on the potty (but only if we catch him and he starts in pants). He's okay with that. But I can not get him to pee on the potty at all anymore. In fact when I brng him into the bathroom at all he throws a temper tantrum saying "NO potty, NO WAY!" In fact, I brought him into a public restroom with me b/c I had to go (he was in a diaper) and when he saw where we were he started shaking his head no and saying "I don't want the potty, I don't like the potty" I had to assure him that we were only there for me, not him. I am not one for pushing, I know he'll do it eventually but I am soooo disappointed (only becasue he started out so enthusiastic and on his own). I feel like I really screwed up somehow - perhaps we put too much pressure on him (I was getting frustrated with the accidents and I know he could tell ). Anyway, Each mornign we talk about whether he wants to wear his diaper or underpants and he chooses diaper. What do I do from here? Anyone have any ideas? Anyone else have this happen?


----------



## xochimama (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MaryTheres* 
Oh boy. Okay so DS (almost 2) has been potty learning for a few months now (since late May). He started it - in fact we didnl;t even have a potty at first but he kept watign to go "peepee in the big potty. like daddy." So, we started. Peeing was easy, pooping was a nightmare. But we finally got it down... about three weeks he was peeing and pooping on the potty regularly. He would go one-two days without an accident but he was doign great. Even asking to go on his own. Fabulous. Then we went on vacation, which was hectic and chaotic as we were with tons of other family members all of the time and moved in the middle of it from one lakehouse to another. He started out the week fine, by the end it was as if he had never been potty trained at all. He detoriated steadily all week. It's been a week since we have been home and he is wearing diapers. If we see him pooping, we put him on the potty (but only if we catch him and he starts in pants). He's okay with that. But I can not get him to pee on the potty at all anymore. In fact when I brng him into the bathroom at all he throws a temper tantrum saying "NO potty, NO WAY!" In fact, I brought him into a public restroom with me b/c I had to go (he was in a diaper) and when he saw where we were he started shaking his head no and saying "I don't want the potty, I don't like the potty" I had to assure him that we were only there for me, not him. I am not one for pushing, I know he'll do it eventually but I am soooo disappointed (only becasue he started out so enthusiastic and on his own). I feel like I really screwed up somehow - perhaps we put too much pressure on him (I was getting frustrated with the accidents and I know he could tell ). Anyway, Each mornign we talk about whether he wants to wear his diaper or underpants and he chooses diaper. What do I do from here? Anyone have any ideas? Anyone else have this happen?

How about just going naked for a while? Maybe peeing outside? I swear this has been the best thing for our dd, even though she is not fully potty-learned. Whenever she is in diapers, she pees the diaper. Same for underpants. BUT, if she is nakey-bum, she will go either pee outside (she LOVES to pee in the grass), or in the potty.

(As for poop, that's another story. She's gearing up for it-reading the poop-in-potty books we have, etc. She's gone ONCE in the potty on her own. I was in the other room. And at daycare she's gone a couple of times in the toilet.)

I've heard that travel and/or big changes can really interrupt potty learning. So, it just make take a while longer.


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

Just joining in on the potty learning fun! Ds is shy of 21 months and is about 3 weeks into potty training. He is doing GREAT! 100% accident free when naked and this week we are focusing on getting him to wear underwear and pants. So far today he is accident free and has worn undies and pants all day. He's doing really well and I hope that our PL experience continues to be easy and free of struggles. So far we haven't had any trouble.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

haven't read anything yet but i was just about to post a query thread on this very subject. just subbing but i will be back







:


----------



## sirena (Apr 17, 2007)

any suggestions on a potty for ds. I don't really like the ones with all the bells and whistles. and want something that's easy to clean. thanks!
oh and/or recommended books ??

yeah to all you successful potty people!!


----------



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sirena* 
any suggestions on a potty for ds. I don't really like the ones with all the bells and whistles. and want something that's easy to clean. thanks!
oh and/or recommended books ??

yeah to all you successful potty people!!









I am a fan of the baby bjorn brand. Since the potty chair is only 2 pieces it is easy to carry from room to room with one hand. Also the little potty is a great one piece that my DD can carry to the toilet and dump herself.

http://www.babybjorn.com/American/produkter/Bathroom/


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *walden's momma* 
Count me in too. We bought a potty for her first birthday, just to see if she'd be interested, and started reading the potty books. She's now 30 months and like pps have mentioned, she will go use her potty only if she is nakie. What's really good is that I don't have to take her, she goes by herself and then comes to tell me. BUT, if her dipe is on, she will pee in it without a second thought. Here's the weird part, she won't poop in her dipe anymore. She also won't let me take it off to go. She insists in sitting in her dipe and holding it in. This, of course, is painful for her and ends up constipating her. She won't take off her own dipe and can't yet manage to pull training pants off of herself (they get caught on the top of her little bottom). It's a little frustrating to say the least. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that she'll stop doing that soon and will be fully out of dipes before dd #2 gets here in August. Yes, I know that it's a total pipe dream.

*mama-a-llama I really feel for you, you have your hands very very full! I hope it works out for you too before August. Here's to pipe dreams!!
*
*
*
*
try teaching her to use one hand in front and one hand in back. the hand inback should face out with the thumb inside pulling the pants down(does that make sense?). and use really loose training pants to make it extra easy.

if shes constipated and its hardened up are you willing to try a stool softener?

Quote:


Originally Posted by xochimama 
I wish I had info/advice for you! You sound frustrated...big









My only idea is to not react AT ALL when she poops on the floor. Just acknowledge it, clean it up, and move on to the next activity.

















:

We're going to training pants for day as soon as i can get enough. (just jumping right in here, I'm only through page 5 but I must stoip reading now...







: i'll be back to post my own troubles







*


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *xochimama* 
How about just going naked for a while? Maybe peeing outside? I swear this has been the best thing for our dd, even though she is not fully potty-learned. Whenever she is in diapers, she pees the diaper. Same for underpants. BUT, if she is nakey-bum, she will go either pee outside (she LOVES to pee in the grass), or in the potty.

Actually, that's how he learned to begin with - lots of naked time. Now (since he's started "the resistance"), when he's naked he still absolutely refuses to use the potty and just pees and poops wherever - it kinda makes me too frustrated. I can't stand the mess and sometimes it stains the carpet! I find myself getting too angry. So unless and until he comes around and is at least willing to use the potty and make an effort instead of peeing and pooping on the floor - no naked time. We are going on vacation again, to the beach. This vacation will be much less chaotic and only us three (and the dog). Maybe then I will do lots of naked time - at the beach and especially if the beach house has mostly tile or wood floors. We'll see. It's frustrating becasue he CAN do it. And sometimes if I promise him a balloon he'll do it (just that once). Also, it's frustrating because he says he "doesn't like diapers anymore" (this morning he took the new diaper out of DH's hand, walked over to the trash and threw it out announcing he didn't like them). But when we explain that that's fine, he doesn't have to wear diapers but then he has to at least try to go on the potty if he doesn't wear diapers he says "No thanks, I'll wear diapers then "


----------



## WannabeaFarmer (Jul 7, 2006)

Yea we are going through the "doesnt like diapers" stage too. Now DD will start to pee on the floor(all carpet unfortunately), then run to the potty to finish. This is only liek 1/2 the time. Then she will want "big girl panties" "Like mommy's"







and she will do ok with them-she wont poop in em most of the time. Then she will pee in em about 1/2 the time too. So its up in the air right now I guess. She does pretend to wipe(diaper, trainers, or undies)every time she is in the bathroom and we do wash our hands like 100 times a day







: My hands are really really dry from "helping" her wash after each time she pretends(or actually goes)to go potty.
Its kinda fuzzy here though. We will go through a few days where she goes then a few days where she wants to just use a daiper.
My questions are:
Is it always like this? Do your kids go in waves of interest?


----------



## raeinparis (Sep 26, 2005)

i hate this soooooo much!! ds has been an absolute nightmare about nappies -- taking them off while he's napping and smearing poo everywhere. or taking it off when he pees there too. so when he's alone he takes it off and when he's with me he insists on wearing a nappy. he's been naked for about an hour now and he keeps going to the potty but nothing. just complaining. plus the little one is teething.

i really hate this and i'm kicking myself for not doing it earlier. like before i had another child


----------



## majorsky (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BakerALM* 
My DD is 17mths and we have been PL since 12mths.

Hey there! I have a 17-month-old who started PL about a month ago. It all began when she was holding her pee all night and flooding her diaper first thing in the morning (it ran out of the diaper). The good moms here at MDC suggested I stick her on the little potty first thing. Why didn't I think of that sooner??









It's going well... we usually catch her morning pee pee (except for this morning because DD woke up early I wanted to sleep in), and on those rare days with DD takes a nap, we catch the after-nap pee pee. We even caught a poop once.

I have no expectations of her sitting on the potty because she feels a pee pee coming on. But I'm excited that even if she already peed in her diaper before she sits on the potty, she'll usually try to squeeze a few drops into her potty. I think it's a great start for her.

Oh, and I've inspired at least one mainstream mom in my neighborhood to try the same technique... I just worry that she'll turn it into a torture session for her 16-month-old.









Kristin


----------



## majorsky (Oct 31, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BakerALM* 
I am a fan of the baby bjorn brand. Since the potty chair is only 2 pieces it is easy to carry from room to room with one hand. Also the little potty is a great one piece that my DD can carry to the toilet and dump herself.

http://www.babybjorn.com/American/produkter/Bathroom/

Me too!! AND it's made in the USA. Even better.









Kristin


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

well we've been in training pants during some part of the day for the past week or so and its going really well. kellen will go to the potty some times and well he pees in his underwear sometimes too but we'ree really excited anyway.


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

I am subbing, and haven't read most of the thread yet, but will be doing so in a minute while I pump.

Would love to hear experiences and recommendations...

DD is almost 14 mos. We bought a simple baby bjorn toilet a couple of weeks ago (the one piece molded one). Reasoning was I've heard of some kids who end up terrified of the potty suddenly landing in the bathroom, so, we figured we'd stick it in the bathroom so she could get used to it being there for a few months, and see her reaction.

DD is extremely imitative. And FASCINATED with us going to the bathroom. TP is the best thing EVER. So, the other day, when I saw her making "the face" I quickly took off her diaper, sat her on the potty, and since she was about to anyway, she went. I acted like she'd just discovered the cure for cancer (yes, we do use praise in our house when Katie is trying out a new skill, and then we gradually tone it down...it works for us, so, please no debates on the merits/non-merits of praise), she thought it was great, and she seems to have connected the two. The past three days, we've put her "on the potty" a few times each day (usually when waking up in the morning, and after her naps, and if I see "the face" in time), and, more often than not, she "goes". Today, she refused to get off after going pee-pee, and, sure enough, a few minutes later, out came the bm.

What's the next step? I didn't even think she'd sit on the potty for a few months, so, I'm at a loss. Should I just keep putting her on the potty a few times a day? Try to teach her a word/sign (she understands potty, but doesn't use a word/sign for it)? She hasn't seemed to express an interest in letting me know she has to go beforehand, so I don't want to push her. Let her run around naked and see if she connects the two? I've heard of people who put their child on the potty every half hour/hour, but, that sounds a little intensive to me...I DON'T want to push her, but, at the same time, if I've got an opportunity here, I'd love to take it.


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

i say keep doing what you're doing. seems to be working







she'll make the connection soon enough.


----------



## eleanorm (Aug 2, 2005)

Sorry if this question has been answered already, but I have only managed to get through half the thread and really need to get my tired heavily-pregnant self to bed.

My 29 mo DS has been doing really well with training. Well really, I just let him run around naked a lot in the warm weather and by now I can dress him in pants again and there have been very few issues. He rarely wears diapers now at home. He even pooed a few times in the toilet (which he prefers over the potty!).

But there are two issues that I don't know how to move forward with;

1) I still feel the need to put a diaper on him when we go out. I don't have a car, am on foot or public transport, so carrying a lot of equipment (potty, change of clothes) is not an option. The trip to just get groceries usually takes 1.5 hours and I am afraid that it may be too to ask him to hold it - there are no public toilet facilities and no quiet, undeveloped areas to allow him to do his business if there is an emergency. To complicate it further, I will also have a newborn attached soon. Any suggestions?

2) He is still not generally comfortable pooing on the toilet - but he seems to have no problems waiting to go. He waits until a diaper is put on and then - bam. The minute we get to the store he finds himself a quiet corner and does his business. Also very incovenient.

Any help would be much appreciated....


----------



## dorianboy (Oct 19, 2005)

I haven't posted in a while because we had to stop PL for lack of a consistent schedule, however, I found out that all of our hard work is now paying off; the potty was sitting out on the playroom floor and DS was underwear-free for about 20 minutes, during which time he peed in the potty and didn't say a word about it. My sis found it first and informed everyone that he had done it, then we all stood over the potty and cheered him. Plus, lately, he has started telling me that he has a poop, which means that he has already done it or is about to do it. This all means that I am now confident that he is ready to PL for real and things can commence once we move this weekend. *YAY!!! It's true, it's true, they really do let you know when they're ready!!*


----------



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
I am subbing, and haven't read most of the thread yet, but will be doing so in a minute while I pump.

Would love to hear experiences and recommendations...

DD is almost 14 mos. We bought a simple baby bjorn toilet a couple of weeks ago (the one piece molded one). Reasoning was I've heard of some kids who end up terrified of the potty suddenly landing in the bathroom, so, we figured we'd stick it in the bathroom so she could get used to it being there for a few months, and see her reaction.

What's the next step? I didn't even think she'd sit on the potty for a few months, so, I'm at a loss. Should I just keep putting her on the potty a few times a day? Try to teach her a word/sign (she understands potty, but doesn't use a word/sign for it)? She hasn't seemed to express an interest in letting me know she has to go beforehand, so I don't want to push her. Let her run around naked and see if she connects the two? I've heard of people who put their child on the potty every half hour/hour, but, that sounds a little intensive to me...I DON'T want to push her, but, at the same time, if I've got an opportunity here, I'd love to take it.

Sounds like a definite opportunity! I would do the nakkie bum and clean the floor after each mess but watch the clock. I found that my DD takes about 30-45mins to process liquid much of the time. So if she does not head over on her own mommy just happens to have to go to the potty and I "invite" her to join me and bring along any other stuffed animals that might also have to go potty.














She likes to sit with me on her potty(and so do her animals) and only if she actually has to go she will sitdown and pee. It works well and cuts down on "too busy to take the time to pee" accidents









I never "put" my DD on the potty but I will definatly suggest that she and her animals might want to try. It is really a fun thing around our house, we have 3 potties and one is never far from where she is playing. I think about it like eating, my DD will almost never ask to eat or drink but if I offer she may choose to take me up on the offer. I follow the same methodology when it comes to offering the potty. She is just not ready to be totally self sufficient in many parts of her life (eating, sleeping, potting) so this works well and keeps us almost totally accident free and out of dipes!







:


----------



## hellyaellen (Nov 8, 2005)

we just keep catching pees! and a few poops. with the pees its mostly about timing. If he's been dry for a while i take him to the potty. with poops i just have to see him making the face before he makes the poo


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

So When last we spoke







DS had completely deteriorated in his potty learning and I had to put him back into diapers. I had to let it go. Back into diapers he went and we took a complete hiatus from the potty. I was diappointed but I had to get over it. Then we went to the beach (and actually had a relaxing vacation instead of the nightmare extended family vacation at the lake where the his potty learning completely deteriorated to begin with) and he had some naked time. He started venturing back into the potty realm by going peepee in the ocean and in the backyard (I guess he was taking his cues from our dog LOL). So then he started wanting to pee outside "in the grass" when he had to go to the potty (not everytime but often). I let this go on just because I did not want to make a big deal about anything potty and I wanted to encourage his actually recognizing the urge, holding the pee and then intentionally relieving himself in a particular place. As you can imagine however, I was secretly quite uncomfortable at having to take my child out to pee in the yard like a dog







: Anyway, after the novelty strated to wear off I started necouragign to go in the potty instead, if he wanted ... no pressure

to be continued.....


----------



## MaryTheres (Mar 21, 2007)

Okay, so I coupled this with naked time. He often says he doesn't want to wear a diaper, that he wants to "go naked" so in the house I let him be pantless and I remind him that he needs to go on the potty if he wants to be naked otherwise diaper has to go on. So the past three days have been amazing - if he is pantless/naked he goes TO THE POTTY BY HIMSELF, WITHOUT REMINDING COAXING OR CAJOLING! PEE AND POOP! He will simply announce "I got to go pee!" and he will run off to the potty and go. He used to pee and poop where ever before if he felt like it. Now, if he is naked NO accidents at all. The only problem now is when we are out ... I put pull-up on him to go out. He likes to wear them he calls them underwear but once they are on (inside the house or out) he usually goes in them and he doesn't say he needs to go to the potty. I just haven't found it in me to brave regular underwear yet when we are out and about so I am not sure if that will make a difference .. I guess it will. My little guy (like most childrern I suspect) responds very very poorly to pressure or pushing. I have to be very very careful about not pushing, not showing anger or annoyance if he pees or poops, ect. Anyway, that is my update for now. Advice and insight are most welcome!


----------



## justice'smom (Jun 5, 2007)

Like some of the other ladies have said, I don't have time to read the whole thread and all the posts. I posted awhile back about my now 3 yr old who I am trying to potty train. At the time, I did stickers, potty chart, m&m's and promise of donut party once trained. Once talking to everyone was told to stop that it was too overwhelming. So, I let him tell me when he wanted stickers and M&M's and didn't say a thing about it. After about 3 days of no accidents I decided it was time for the donut party. Well, he has gone back to pooping in his underwear or pull-up again and I am clueless as to what to do. Please understand he is potty trained. He knows when he has to go. When he is naked running around the house he is just fine and has no accidents. However dh doesn't like him touching his penis, that he is obssesed with and then touching everything else. So this is a will thing or attention thing or something. Am I just supposed to continue to change him and say nothing to him? It is so aggrivating! He knows when he has to go. I fear that he will be pooping in his pants when he's 4 and 5. What to do?


----------



## MaxiMom (Mar 31, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *justice'smom* 
Well, he has gone back to pooping in his underwear or pull-up again and I am clueless as to what to do. Please understand he is potty trained. He knows when he has to go. So this is a will thing or attention thing or something. Am I just supposed to continue to change him and say nothing to him? It is so aggrivating! He knows when he has to go. I fear that he will be pooping in his pants when he's 4 and 5. What to do?

This is my ds, too. We have tried everything to get him onto the potty to poop. He knows when and how, but unless he is somewhere else other than home, or if we have visitors, it's in the pants. Drives me crazy! Yes, what to do???


----------



## GamineNoir (Aug 15, 2006)

to all of you that have started to potty learn. We haven't started yet but want to get a toilet.

*What kind of toilet does everyone use? Can you post links to your favorites (especially wooden ones).* Thanks.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I'm pleased to announce that we are officially potty trained. DD has not had an oopsie in well over a month, and she is doing great at telling us when she needs to go. She's even getting enough bladder control to be able to hold a few minutes if we can't get to a potty right away.

For us the cold turkey - no more diapers - in underwear 24 hrs a day thing worked really well.


----------



## PinkPantherDiva (Jul 1, 2007)

I need to be here! We just started CDing, so I had hopes it would help my toddler PL.
Seems she doesn't really care about being wet...I dunno. Sometimes she takes her diaper off after she pees, and she always does after she poops.
She won't sit on the potty though to go poop.
I think I'm going to get another potty chair and set it in the living room. I have converted the one we got her into a stoll so she can reach to wash her hands and brush her teeth.
We also have a potty thing to go over our toilet, but she never does anything when she sits on it.
I was so hoping she would have the potty thing down by the time she was 3.
I'm getting anxious about it now, like the time has come and gone.


----------



## ninafrijol (Nov 22, 2005)

My ds is 2 yrs 8 mos. He loves movies and my DH has started to take away his movie watching privledges if he goes poo or pee in his diapers. I am uneasy about this, but how do I justify movies if he has accidents?


----------



## BlissfullyLoving (May 4, 2006)

I really need some help. My son is 36 months. He has had complete control and knowledge of evacuation for at least a year. At 23 months he used the toilet 100% without any prompting. It lasted a month and then he just refused to use the toilet (any of the three potties, toilet stool, seat insert on the large toilet or large toilet plain).

For the last year he has used the toilet off and on, but mostly off. If we suggest using the potties or toilets he refuses. When he has to go he cries for a diaper (he is always diaper free), and does not even consider going on a potty or toilet. There are rarely any accidents, but he will only go in the diaper. We had some success with asking him to go in the back yard. Now he will only go in the diaper.

I thought I would never do rewards, but in desperation I made a sticker book in May. It had pictures of him using all the toilets in the house (a story book about potty learning) with a section in the back for stickers for every time he used the toilet/potty. He was excited for the first sticker and then he did not care. He just will not choose to use the toilet/potty. It is impossible to force him, so what do I do. Should I make another attempt to do some type of reward? What types of rewards do people use? We have never given him candy, so I am not even sure if I want to do that. We really need some help.


----------



## blessed (Jan 28, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninafrijol* 
My ds is 2 yrs 8 mos. He loves movies and my DH has started to take away his movie watching privledges if he goes poo or pee in his diapers. I am uneasy about this, but how do I justify movies if he has accidents?

Oh god...


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

My ds is 2 yrs 8 mos. He loves movies and my DH has started to take away his movie watching privledges if he goes poo or pee in his diapers. I am uneasy about this, but how do I justify movies if he has accidents?
Because nobody should ever be punished for a natural bodily function. You're associating normal functions with a punishable behavior which can lead to him feeling ashamed of his body etc. How would you feel if you were punished for burping or for your breasts leaking?

Besides, he's been peeing and pooping in diapers for his entire life! And now he is punished for that? What message are you sending him?

Does he show all the signs of being ready for potty learning? If he does, then I would stop putting him in diapers. Explain that we don't pee or poop in underwear, and offer him the chance to go pee and poop every 15 minutes or so, gradually increasing the time between your offers. If he's ready to learn, he'll make the connection pretty fast. If he does have an accident, treat it exactly as an accident. "Oh dear, we had an accident! We'll need to clean that up now. Remember we need to pee or poop in the potty!" and don't treat it as something he has done wrong that needs to be disciplined.

Be warned that this approach is probably more parent training than child training. It is easier for us to have them in diapers and not have to clean up accidents or drop everything to help them go potty.


----------



## PinkPantherDiva (Jul 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Samjm* 
Because nobody should ever be punished for a natural bodily function. You're associating normal functions with a punishable behavior which can lead to him feeling ashamed of his body etc. How would you feel if you were punished for burping or for your breasts leaking?

Besides, he's been peeing and pooping in diapers for his entire life! And now he is punished for that? What message are you sending him?

Does he show all the signs of being ready for potty learning? If he does, then I would stop putting him in diapers. Explain that we don't pee or poop in underwear, and offer him the chance to go pee and poop every 15 minutes or so, gradually increasing the time between your offers. If he's ready to learn, he'll make the connection pretty fast. If he does have an accident, treat it exactly as an accident. "Oh dear, we had an accident! We'll need to clean that up now. Remember we need to pee or poop in the potty!" and don't treat it as something he has done wrong that needs to be disciplined.

Be warned that this approach is probably more parent training than child training. It is easier for us to have them in diapers and not have to clean up accidents or drop everything to help them go potty.


So will this work in helping them to PT? The part about putting them in underware and taking them to the potty every 15mins or so. Cayse I thought about doing that, but thought that may not help her to learn the signs of when she needs to go.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Quote:

The part about putting them in underware and taking them to the potty every 15mins or so.
You don't take them to the potty every 15 minutes, you ask them if they need to go. Subtle difference, but it will make her pay attention to her body signals. It takes about 3 days of this before it clicks.

The key thing for us was to go cold turkey no diapers at all. Underwear 24/7, including at night and for naps (she was already waking dry in diapers). No more convenience (for her or us) training pants / diapers. The bottom line was that it was no longer an option to go in her pants. Our thought was that switching between cloth diapers where it was OK to mess in them and cloth underwear where it wasn't OK would be confusing.


----------



## PinkPantherDiva (Jul 1, 2007)

That's the ting...we've been Cding for about 6+ weeks now and I don't want to confuse her.
I guess I could give it a try, it can't hurt anything. So if I ask every 15 mins, she's going to tell me no, always does,lol
Sometimes she wants to sit on it after I ask just because I've suggested it.
She also still wakes wet from naps every now and then.

I can't figure her out, sometimes she hates being in a wet diaper and others, she can care less.
I'm trying to follow her signals, but she's confusing me, or maybe I've confused her, I dunno, but something has got to give.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

Don't ask her if she needs to go, ask her if she's dry. That way she will feel like she's the one in control. Ask her if she is dry, and when she says yes remind her that she needs to tell you when she needs to go potty.


----------



## PinkPantherDiva (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok, I'll give it a try over the next few days. We need to buy some big girl panties.
Did you go cold turkey, no diapers at all? Also, I can tell when she's pooping and every time I say, lets poop on the potty she says no and goes to hide.
Then takes her diaper off right away.


----------



## ninafrijol (Nov 22, 2005)

Thank you Samjm for your help.
It was very disapointing to ask other knowledgable mothers for help and see my post being quoted with Oh god... after it. That makes me feel terrible.

Maybe I didn't write everything exactly how it is happening, because it is not like that. We are not punishing ds for natural bodily functions, we are encouraging him to use the potty. My dh had the idea to use movies for this encouragment. I knew it wasn't what I wanted to do, I just needed words to express why not.


----------



## lalaland42 (Mar 12, 2006)

My 2.5 year old has been using the potty since her second birthday. We stuck her in undies and she started using the potty on and off pretty well. First, the good news, she is great with going poopy in the potty. Pee on the other hand...

About 3 weeks ago DD stopped using the potty to go pee. She will ask for poop but for pee, she just goes in her pants. I tried being patient, saying "oops you had an accident lets change clothes" in a completely neutral voice. After a couple of weeks of changing her after every. single. pee. incident... I got a little frustrated. I didn't say anything different but I clearly had an inpatient tone in my voice. DD is also extremely strong willed so I offered her a diaper or pullup but she said 'no' loudly and clearly.

Yesterday was a little better until last night. DD refused to sit on the potty and refused to wear a diaper (her option, either was fine with me) and when I asked her if she wanted to wet her pants, she said yes. So DH explained to her about all the laundry and why we wanted for her to use the potty if she needed to go, etc. He said that if she didn't choose to use the potty when she had to go, she had to wear a pullup. So we forced her to wear a pullup.







: It was horrible but I seriously could not take it anymore. -I have been sleeping in pee for a month but that is another story.

Tonight she was fighting going to the potty and DH effed up. He told her that if she had one more accident than she would need to put on a pullup. She did have another accident and then she asked for a pullup. She told me going potty was too hard.







I think she is having a hard time stopping play to go to the potty and I think this whole thing has caused a lot of tension in our house because tonight when she put on a pullup, I felt a sense of relief as well as a sense that I have failed her.

This is long and if you had made it thus far, thank you. I am hoping that someone can give me a clue of what to do. She said she wants to wear undies tomorrow and even with the pullup, she did use the potty twice before she fell asleep. She just stopped initiating the potty for pee time.


----------



## letniaLynne (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *lalaland42* 

About 3 weeks ago DD stopped using the potty to go pee. She will ask for poop but for pee, she just goes in her pants. I tried being patient, saying "oops you had an accident lets change clothes" in a completely neutral voice. After a couple of weeks of changing her after every. single. pee. incident... I got a little frustrated. I didn't say anything different but I clearly had an inpatient tone in my voice. DD is also extremely strong willed so I offered her a diaper or pullup but she said 'no' loudly and clearly.

She said she wants to wear undies tomorrow and even with the pullup, she did use the potty twice before she fell asleep. She just stopped initiating the potty for pee time.











She does sound overwhelmed. I would not just give up though and "wait it out". My dd is much younger but I felt something similar a few weeks ago. She was just tired & bored of using the potty, it was "old hat", not fun anymore, she just did not have the time for it, play was too important. What I did was set up play stations at the potty, little stools just the right hight and she could bring what ever she wanted over to the potty with her while she went. This has actually worked out TOO WELL







, she likes the little seat the potty provides and spends up to 20mins each time she has to pee playing with what ever she brought with her and WILL NOT let me empty the potty until she is done playing







:. Also it worked well for poops, she was holding them for too long cause she did not want to sit on the potty and wait for them to come, I think we were on our way to constipation if I had not initiated the play table at the potty.









The potty is fun again! I hope this is the middle ground we needed to keep her interested and motivated.







: I think this could also work for your DD if stopping to play is just too much to ask, we do everything but eat/drink at the potty especially if I know she needs to go but just wont take the time I offer a fun activity at the potty and she come RUNNING!!!


----------

